# Anime Recommendations: I need a new anime to watch - Part 1



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Volken (Apr 2, 2012)

*Anime Recommendations: I need a new anime to watch*

* Sci-Fi/Fantasy Action *
* 
* 
* 
*
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
*  (for mature audiences)
* 
* 
* 
* 
*  (quite long series, #1 in shounen jump)
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 

* Action (A bit more realistic, so forget about earth cracking into pieces for one blow) *
* 
* 
* 
*  (about samurai) 
* 
* (Kinda heavy for little ppl )
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
*  


* Drama (some of the are romantic ones) *
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
*
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
*  (tragic drama)
*  (talks about i*c*st)
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
* 
*  (a bit of action too, but really short)
* 
* 
* 
* 


* Mecha (action in with missiles big-ass guns and of course, robots) *
* Char's Counterattack
* Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion
* Eureka Seven
* Full metal panic! 
* G Gundam
* Gao Gai Gar
* Getter Robo
* Gundam: 8th MS Team
* Gundam SEED: Destiny
* Gundam SEED
* Gundam Wing
* Gundam X
* Macross 7
* Macross Plus
* Magic Knight Rayearth
* Neon Genesis Evangelion
* Patlobour
* Project ARMS
* RahXephon
* Robotech: The Macross Saga 
* Soukyuu No Fafner
* Sousei no Aquarion
* Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (all the rage here at NF)
* Vandread
* Zeta Gundam
* ZZ Gundam

*Horror*
* Elfen Lied
* Gantz
* Hellsing
* NaruTaru
* Pet Shop of Horrors
* Series Experiment Lain
* Twilight of the Dark Master


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm looking for a specific anime: it's about highschool friends who meet eachother again after a vacation(?) of some sort. I unfortunately don't remember much about it, but I remember that I wanted to try it some time.

It's quite popular actually, I just can't remember the name. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Blastrix (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you remember something more? Is it a comedy? High school is not really the most unusual setting in anime :b


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2012)

Blastrix said:


> Can you remember something more? Is it a comedy? High school is not really the most unusual setting in anime :b



I think it's a drama.

My apologies for the lack of information.


----------



## Blastrix (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it one of the newer animes?
Ano Hana was a quite popular drama, which had a group of friends meeting after a long time.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 2, 2012)

If you are looking for a new anime I would suggest Saint Seiya Omega, otherwise try to check the original Saint Seiya, Fist Of The North Star, Get Backers, Saiyuki, Shadow Skill.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2012)

Blastrix said:


> Is it one of the newer animes?
> Ano Hana was a quite popular drama, which had a group of friends meeting after a long time.



Thank you so much.
Ano Hana is the one I mean.

+Rep and many thanks


----------



## Blastrix (Apr 2, 2012)

You're welcome ^^


----------



## whatuwan (Apr 2, 2012)

Man i don't like splitting threads up 

I'm looking for an anime with an epic war occurring. Sci-fi and action are preferred. Good animation and OST are a must

Here are the anime i watched and i plan to watch:


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 2, 2012)

whatuwan said:


> Man i don't like splitting threads up
> 
> I'm looking for an anime with an epic war occurring. Sci-fi and action are preferred. Good animation and OST are a must
> 
> Here are the anime i watched and i plan to watch:



Try with Gunbuster, Diebuster, Toward The Terra, Macross, Legend of the Galactic Heroes and Crest of the Stars.


----------



## TheWorldForgotten (Apr 3, 2012)

I find this to be pretty accurate.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm looking for anime/anime movies with badass female leads (preferably sci-fi with guns, like Mardock Scramble, but all feedback is welcome)


----------



## Blastrix (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you seen Ghost in the Shell? That would probably be my first recommendation. 

Else, gun-wielding female leads: Canaan and Black Lagoon


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

Blastrix said:


> Have you seen Ghost in the Shell? That would probably be my first recommendation.
> 
> Else, gun-wielding female leads: Canaan and Black Lagoon



Thank you, I will try those.

If anyone has more recommendations for badass female lead anime (preferably sci fi and/or with guns), please let me know.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Thank you, I will try those.
> 
> If anyone has more recommendations for badass female lead anime (preferably sci fi and/or with guns), please let me know.



Well aside from GITS, i would also recommed Noir, Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom, and El Cazador de la Bruja.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Thank you, I will try those.
> 
> If anyone has more recommendations for badass female lead anime (preferably sci fi and/or with guns), please let me know.



It just started but Lupin the third: The woman called Mine Fujiko is another one.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Well aside from GITS, i would also recommed Noir, Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom, and El Cazador de la Bruja.





Mura said:


> It just started but Lupin the third: The woman called Mine Fujiko is another one.



Thanks, I'll give them all a shot.


----------



## syrup (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello, I just finished another and am looking for something dark...possibly more so than it...and with NO romance. Already seen death note, monster, higurashi, elfen lied, and quite a few others. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Also god the fact that "classics" are considered before 2000 in that pic, makes me feel old.

Oh and if no dark psychological, even less dark ones such as kaiji are appreciated...provided they are good.


----------



## Santo (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm looking for a character driven slice of life anime that deals with the romance of two or more people. I'd like for it to be a show in which the characters (and story) shine brightly. Elements of comedy are welcome, though hopefully not at the forefront of the exposition.

Shows I've seen like this which I've really enjoyed are:
Ano Natsu De Matteru
B Gata H Kei
Clannad
Welcome to the NHK
Love Hina


----------



## Qizz (Apr 28, 2012)

Besides those you already mention inside the Slice of Life/Romance genders I only saw this ones:

Lamune (Who dont like a childhood friend romance?)

Amagami SS (Good animation and characters but the story was weak in my opinion, but everyone has is own taste.)

Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai (Its not exactly romance, its more like brother/sister relationship.)


----------



## Varg (Apr 28, 2012)

syrup said:


> Hello, I just finished another and am looking for something dark...possibly more so than it...and with NO romance.
> ....
> Oh and if no dark psychological, even less dark ones such as kaiji are appreciated...provided they are good.




Shigurui,Kemonozume, Serial Experiments Lain , Infinite Ryvius .....


----------



## Santo (Apr 29, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Besides those you already mention inside the Slice of Life/Romance genders I only saw this ones:
> 
> Lamune (Who dont like a childhood friend romance?)
> 
> ...



I checked all of them out, might watch My little sister can't be this cute and Lamune.

It's a shame that Amagami SS looked most promising, until I actually read about the format of the show. Not a big fan of the omnibus idea.

Have some +rep, though, for the recs.


----------



## Santo (Apr 30, 2012)

I watched Ano Hana today.

Was definitely what I needed. Very good show.

What's really good this season? I'm thinking of watching Zetman and the new Lupin film.


----------



## Qizz (Apr 30, 2012)

Zetman, Jormungand, Fate Zero are the best ones for me.

 If you like Romances has I do Tasogare Otome x Amnesia , Sankarea and Nazo no Kanajo X those 3 have a really original story.


----------



## syrup (May 1, 2012)

shashank41 said:


> Shigurui,Kemonozume, Serial Experiments Lain , Infinite Ryvius .....



Thanks, though 2 of those (Kamenozume, and Infinite Ryvius) seem to be romance at least according to ANN


----------



## Samavarti (May 1, 2012)

Santo said:


> I watched Ano Hana today.
> 
> Was definitely what I needed. Very good show.
> 
> What's really good this season? I'm thinking of watching Zetman and the new Lupin film.



Sakamichi no Apollon, and Uchuu Kyoudai are both great shows.


----------



## kandaron (May 3, 2012)

Mirai Shounen Conan is an anime I recommend to anyone, a post-apocalypse sci fi, it is based on Alexander Key's "The Incredible Tide" and is directed by Hayao Miyazaki (one of his earliest directing roles) it has 26 episodes, it was aired in 78, a true classic, a masterpiece.


----------



## Qizz (May 3, 2012)

Finished watching Darker than Black and really enjoyed it, too bad it only has 42 episodes (counting OVA's).

I'm looking for some anime like this one, with Sci-Fi, Sobrenatural, Action,  Drama, etc.

Oh and if possible if the main character is a badass like Hei, not a 14 years old kid with bullshit attitutes, just kidding, just wanted to say this to recommend who never saw it to give it a try.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Finished watching Darker than Black and really enjoyed it, too bad it only has 42 episodes (counting OVA's).
> 
> I'm looking for some anime like this one, with Sci-Fi, Sobrenatural, Action,  Drama, etc.
> 
> ...



What else have you watched and liked?


----------



## Qizz (May 3, 2012)

Well if you want opinions tell me in which genders you want to know, because in about 100+ animes I already saw I 'really' liked about 20 and remember/writing all the names it's a bit boring.

Or if you want to know which animes I liked to know my taste to give me opinions, then I like all kinds of genders specially Drama/Romance mixed with a bit of action.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Well if you want opinions tell me in which genders you want to know, because in about 100+ animes I already saw I 'really' liked about 20 and remember/writing all the names it's a bit boring.
> 
> Or if you want to know which animes I liked to know my taste to give me opinions, then I like all kinds of genders specially Drama/Romance mixed with a bit of battles/action.



Then I don't need to suggest to you Death Note.

If you haven't yet, check out Deadman Wonderland and Gantz.

Also make an account at My Anime List to keep track of everything that you've watched.


----------



## Qizz (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, from those 3 I didn't only watch Gantz (actually I saw 1 or 2 episodes but I got bored because of the animation) im gonna give it a 2nd try since I probably didn't saw all that has to offer.


----------



## アストロ (May 11, 2012)

Need an anime related or similar to Usagi Drop. Nothing that incorporates supernatural but has real life situations / slice of life.


----------



## Samavarti (May 12, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Need an anime related or similar to Usagi Drop. Nothing that incorporates supernatural but has real life situations / slice of life.


Try with Hourou Musuko, Cross Game, Ristorante Paradiso, Sarai-ya Goyou, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 and Aoi Hana.


----------



## illusion (May 23, 2012)

I need a new anime, would appreciate a recommendation. Here's my list.



As you can see, I like action, training, tournament type animes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 23, 2012)

^Try Yu Yu Hakusho and Fate/Zero for starters.


----------



## illusion (May 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> ^Try Yu Yu Hakusho and Fate/Zero for starters.



I already started Fate/Zero today. Thought Fate Stay Night was average, but my friend told me Zero was better, so I'm gonna check it out.

I remember catching a few episodes of Yu Yu Hakusho on cartoon network back in the day, looked old, but I don't mind that at all. I'll hold Zero for now and start Yu Yu instead. Thanks Mura!


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 24, 2012)

Damnit someone in this thread has gotta know other romance animes -_=; or that have romance in it anyway

Ones Ive seen:
Shakugan No Shana
Infinite Stratos
Freezing
Bakemonogatari
Gosick
ToraDora!
Sekirei
Kampfer
r-15
Mayo Chiki
Dantalion No Shoka
Katanagatari
Eureka 7

Is Fate/Stay Night a Romance anime at all or does it have that sorta stuff in it? Granted I love everything else about anime, I just tend to like ones more that have a developing relationship in it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> Damnit someone in this thread has gotta know other romance animes -_=; or that have romance in it anyway
> 
> Ones Ive seen:
> Shakugan No Shana
> ...



Ano Natsu de Matteru
Amagami
Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai
Inu x Boku SS
Mashiro Iro Symphony

That should keep you busy.

Fate/Stay Night has romance there but I don't like the anime compared to the Visual Novel.


----------



## Revan21 (May 24, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> Damnit someone in this thread has gotta know other romance animes -_=; or that have romance in it anyway
> 
> Is Fate/Stay Night a Romance anime at all or does it have that sorta stuff in it? Granted I love everything else about anime, I just tend to like ones more that have a developing relationship in it.



Romantic anime I recommend

Clannad + After Story
ef - a tale of memories.
ef - a tale of melodies. (2nd season)
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien
True Tears
To LOVE-Ru
Onegai Teacher
Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu
Myself; Yourself
Hanbun no Tsuki ga Noboru Sora
Kimikiss Pure Rouge
Itazura na Kiss
Kimi ni Todoke
Kaichou wa Maid-sama!
Bungaku Shoujo
Suzuka
Da Capo


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 24, 2012)

thank you guys! that will definately keep me busy for a while. A Question about Clannad though, I heard it was depressing? is that true? Something about one of the mains dying at the end? Id rather know something like that before I watch it. I dont tend to like an anime I grow really fond of the characters but the main dies off. Thats like if Ryuji died in toradora or something, that woulda ruined the whole thing.


----------



## Revan21 (May 24, 2012)

That's a tricky question too. Without spoiling much, if you have seen Steins Gate (or the movies Butterfly Effect or Donnie Darko) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the characters of Clannad suffer the same kind of death as those characters. 
So they won't be dead at the very end 

It certainly is depressing when you see them die, but they'll live happily at the end


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 24, 2012)

Revan21 said:


> That's a tricky question too. Without spoiling much, if you have seen Steins Gate (or the movies Butterfly Effect or Donnie Darko)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh thats good to know, See im one of those people that dont mind spoilers when it comes to anime. If I like an anime, im gonna like it regardless if its spoiled for me or not. Thanks for the info


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 24, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> Damnit someone in this thread has gotta know other romance animes -_=; or that have romance in it anyway


I don't watch that many romance animes, but Marmalade Boy was good. Kinda old. Also Ayashi no Ceres, and Full Moon wo Sagashite had sort of romance.


----------



## Mentalii (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a horror/mystery anime.
I'm new to this genre, and I really enjoy it. I just finished Mirai Nikki, and also watched Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni and Another. The three were awesome anime. And now I don't know which anime to start... Some people advised me Elfen Lied, but I didn't like since the first episodes... I think there's something wrong with the chara design. 
Well, if someone could help me to find a great horror anime with a good scenario and so on, I would be pleased


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Thank you, I will try those.
> 
> If anyone has more recommendations for badass female lead anime (preferably sci fi and/or with guns), please let me know.



as anyone recommended Gunslinger girl yet?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 5, 2012)

Mentalii said:


> I'm looking for a horror/mystery anime.
> I'm new to this genre, and I really enjoy it. I just finished Mirai Nikki, and also watched Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni and Another. The three were awesome anime. And now I don't know which anime to start... Some people advised me Elfen Lied, but I didn't like since the first episodes... I think there's something wrong with the chara design.
> Well, if someone could help me to find a great horror anime with a good scenario and so on, I would be pleased



Try with Shiki, Boogiepop Phantom, Paranoia Agent, Jigoku Shoujo and Ghost Hound.


----------



## Qizz (Jun 5, 2012)

Hellsing Ultimate, Mnemosyne, Jigoku Shoujo, Blood+, Blood C.

Apart from those and the already mention: 

Highschool of the Dead (it's considered horror, but I didn't feel like it, besides in my opinion it's a 1 time only watch, not that interesting unless your interested in boobs )

Ergo Proxy (it's not a horror, but have a interesting  story and you get to see blood and death)

PS: Hellsing Ultimate is 10 OVA's (the last one didn't get aired yet) but it have 40~50min each and besides having better animation than the Anime  is more like the Manga too.


----------



## Mentalii (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your advices 
I think I'm gonna start with Mnemosyne, and then Ghost Hound, they seem the most interesting according to their summaries.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm looking for something that'll leave me mindfucked, or full of suspense similar to Death Note or Code Geass
Action, supernatural aspects, and main character's who are actually like able(tired of these "perfect" snobby bastards) would be nice BUT of course not mandatory.


----------



## Qizz (Jun 27, 2012)

By mindfucked you mean animes complexed enough that requires you to 'push by your head' in order to understand it fully?

If him correct I have some suggestions, i'll await your answer.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 28, 2012)

Qizz said:


> By mindfucked you mean animes complexed enough that requires you to 'push by your head' in order to understand it fully?
> 
> If him correct I have some suggestions, i'll await your answer.



Yes sir,
that and animes with complex stories full of twist and such. Basically I want some suspense
As I said earlier I've watched Code Geass & Death Note. I PLAN on watching:
Elfen Lied
Paranoia Agent
Jigoku Shoujo 
Ergo Proxy
Blood+

Also, since most of these stories tend to be depressing, does anyone have any comedy suggestions or action packed animes to up lift my spirits


----------



## Qizz (Jun 28, 2012)

These are some nice complex stories most with genders like Psychological/Mistery. If you like Elfen Lied and Ergo Proxy then you will these for sure.

PS: Ghost Hound and Mushishi dont have much action but they're worth watching.

If you need some more just ask for it, but with this much animes incluiding the ones your already planning to watch you will be busy for some days, have fun!


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks so much. I plan on watching all of these over the summer


----------



## Hana (Jul 1, 2012)

Alrighty people! I need anime recommendations from anime's *that started this year*! They can be done or ongoing, but they must be *amazing*. Genre doesn't matter. I just want a good plot with interesting characters. 

For instance last year I was told to watch; Ano Hana, Kimi ni Todoke, Steins;Gate, and Puella Magi Madoka Magica. All of those were great animes with varying backgrounds.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 3, 2012)

chrome shelled regios. or the legend of the legendary heroes. are pretty good


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 3, 2012)

Hana said:


> Alrighty people! I need anime recommendations from anime's *that started this year*! They can be done or ongoing, but they must be *amazing*. Genre doesn't matter. I just want a good plot with interesting characters.
> 
> For instance last year I was told to watch; Ano Hana, Kimi ni Todoke, Steins;Gate, and Puella Magi Madoka Magica. All of those were great animes with varying backgrounds.



Space Brothers, Sakamichi no Apollon, Chihayafuru and Lupin III: The Woman Called Fujiko Mine are quite recommendable


----------



## shadow5050 (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking for new movies or short series .. with Genres like drama or Psychology


----------



## Hariti (Jul 4, 2012)

shadow5050 said:


> Looking for new movies or short series .. with Genres like drama or Psychology



Bokurano
Aoi Bungaku
xxxHolic
Petite Cossette
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (and its two sequels)
Elfen Lied


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 4, 2012)

Not really asking for a recommendation but just want to clarify a few things before I start to watch Neon Genesis Evangelion. I will just list them below.

1. I heard there are two version available (renewal and remastered). So out of the two, which should I download?
2. And what's the difference between renewal and remastered.

Thanks in advance. I hope someone can answer.


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 4, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> what's the difference between renewal and remastered.



It's the same thing. 'Renewal' is the offical name of the remastered DVD-release of the entire series, including the movies.
The North American release of the Reneval version is called 'Platinum Edition' but the contents are the same 







shadow5050 said:


> Looking for new movies or short series .. with Genres like drama or Psychology



Kara no Kyoukai movies
Denpa Teki na Kanojo OVAs (2eps)


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 4, 2012)

^
Thank you. Any fansub group to recommend?


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cannot say
I only watched it with the official subs on my original DVD


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a completed anime series (which actually has an ending and doesn't stop in the middle of the original story).

I'm looking for series which are a little like Death Note (psychological), Steins;Gate (romance/futuristic) or Shiki (horror).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for a completed anime series (which actually has an ending and doesn't stop in the middle of the original story).
> 
> I'm looking for series which are a little like Death Note (psychological), Steins;Gate (romance/futuristic) or Shiki (horror).



Try the series "Another". That has a definite ending and has the horror theme down pretty well.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Try the series "Another". That has a definite ending and has the horror theme down pretty well.



Thank you, I'll look into it.


----------



## Qizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for a completed anime series (which actually has an ending and doesn't stop in the middle of the original story).
> 
> I'm looking for series which are a little like Death Note (psychological), Steins;Gate (romance/futuristic) or Shiki (horror).



Ghost Hound, it's a mix of psychological and supernatural, it doesn't have much action tough it's pretty complexe like Steins;Gate, has for the ending im almost sure it's 'complete' I dont remember quite well.

Jigoku Shoujo, since Another was already recommended, I choose this one has an horror/psychological, I dont know about the end because I only watched 2 out of 3 seasons.

Texhnolyze, it's a mix of psychological and Sci-Fi (futuristic), has for the end I can't tell because Im currently viewing it.

I can think of some more, but im not sure if those above are the kind your looking for.


----------



## TheWorldForgotten (Jul 14, 2012)

I need a fuckin' 10. A kickass anime that will give me shivers. Myanimelist:


----------



## Danchou (Jul 16, 2012)

I just finished Fate Stay Night. Can't believe how bad it was. I am disappoint.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that Ghost Hound really good?cuz I watched episode 1 and almost died out of boredom.Later that day, I tried to give it a second chance and fell asleep near the end of episode 2.

I need something energetic.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Ghost Hound, it's a mix of psychological and supernatural, it doesn't have much action tough it's pretty complexe like Steins;Gate, has for the ending im almost sure it's 'complete' I dont remember quite well.
> 
> Jigoku Shoujo, since Another was already recommended, I choose this one has an horror/psychological, I dont know about the end because I only watched 2 out of 3 seasons.
> 
> ...



Yes, these are good recommendations, thanks!
If you have more recommendations I'd really like to hear them.

I'm also looking for mystery/crime solving anime.


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 16, 2012)

^ Death Note, DuRaRaRa, Denpa Teki na Kanojo, Kara no Kyoukai, Monster




Neelix said:


> I need something energetic.



Try Mazinkaiser SKL. 
Only three OVAs but it's pure (mindless) awesomeness


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2012)

Revan21 said:


> ^ Death Note, DuRaRaRa, Denpa Teki na Kanojo, Kara no Kyoukai, Monster



I've already finished Death Note, Durarara!! and Monster, but I haven't heard about the other two, so thanks!


----------



## Qizz (Jul 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I've already finished Death Note, Durarara!! and Monster, but I haven't heard about the other two, so thanks!



Other recomendations:

, based on the years 20, it's a crime/mistery solving with Sherlock Holmes style, it includes romance.

, kinda like Ghost Hound a Mistery/Supernatural but dont have any kind of action, it's about a guy who travel the world on foot and solve misteries related to supernatural identities.

,  I recommended it so many times in this thread I guess you already saw  it, the only downside was the ending in the 2nd season which was kinda rushed and consequently bad.

PS: The currently airing Hyouka is a mistery solving too, and I didn't include any Ecchi type because you seem to like about more serious animes like me (usually mixing ecchi with types like horror, mistery is a bad idea in my opinion).


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Other recomendations:
> 
> , based on the years 20, it's a crime/mistery solving with Sherlock Holmes style, it includes romance.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've watched Darker than Black before and I dropped it as I lost interest in it. But I'll definitely check out those others.

And I was already contemplating continueing to watch Hyouka, so thanks for that one too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm watching and enjoying Paranoia Agent, so maybe you'd like to watch that.


----------



## The CybaSnipa (Jul 17, 2012)

Under Action I'd add "Histories Strongest Disciple Kenichi". I really loved that series! And I love most of the shows under the Action list, so I think itd fit in there. Great show!


----------



## Qizz (Jul 24, 2012)

Currently watching 

I wasn't with big expectations of it because the anime is not too known but it was quite the opposite, I had a good time watching the first episodes because it's similiar to Darker Than Black and Black Lagoon which im fan off.

Recommended for who likes the mention above.


----------



## syrup (Jul 26, 2012)

After re-watching *GTO* for the third time I am looking for something like that. Motivational yet real life with *VERY LITTLE or NO romance*. Thanks in advance.

Here is what I have seen


----------



## Red 9 (Jul 31, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I'm looking for a completed anime series (which actually has an ending and doesn't stop in the middle of the original story).
> 
> I'm looking for series which are a little like Death Note (psychological), Steins;Gate (romance/futuristic) or Shiki (horror).











All of them are short (24 episodes each) with great stories and pretty satisfying endings.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 2, 2012)

What are some laugh out loud funny anime series? My favourite comedy anime by far has been Astro-Fighter Sunred, so anything like that would be great. Full metal panic fumoffu was pretty funny too. I tried Gintama but couldn't get into it (I hate having to pause every 5 minutes to read a translation note on references). Also no loli/harem/moe/ecchi shit please. I tried Azumanga Daioh as well but couldn't get past the cutesy crap.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know if you'd like it, but you might want to check out FLCL.

One of the funniest animes I've ever seen.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 2, 2012)

Danchou said:


> I don't know if you'd like it, but you might want to check out FLCL.
> 
> One of the funniest animes I've ever seen.



I've seen FLCL, it's really good but not really a pure comedy imo


----------



## Red 9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> What are some laugh out loud funny anime series? My favourite comedy anime by far has been Astro-Fighter Sunred, so anything like that would be great. Full metal panic fumoffu was pretty funny too. I tried Gintama but couldn't get into it (I hate having to pause every 5 minutes to read a translation note on references). Also no loli/harem/moe/ecchi shit please. I tried Azumanga Daioh as well but couldn't get past the cutesy crap.

















If you love comedy then all of them are must watch.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 3, 2012)

Can I get something emotional compelling enough that'll I'll cry at the end? Normally I shed tears at the end of a WELL DONE SERIES if the series was full with a string of tragic events and the ending brings hope to the future.
For example, believe it or not, I actually cried at the end of Code Geass because of Lelouch's sacrifice and the touching ending narrative given by Karen. 
Genre's preferred would be anything I guess except for ROMANCE, cause that's not what I'm looking for(it can have a little romance I guess, and if you feel like it can make me cry, then go ahead)

To put it in better words I'm looking for tears of joy, not tears of sadness


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 4, 2012)

Red 9 said:


> If you love comedy then all of them are must watch.



Thanks, I'll check some of them out. I've seen parts of school rumble but didn't like the main character so it put me off.

What about cromartie high school? I've seen that recommended a lot. I'm looking for more random humour like non realistic stuff in a realistic setting. 
Sunred was just too great for that sort of stuff


----------



## Red 9 (Aug 4, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Can I get something emotional compelling enough that'll I'll cry at the end? Normally I shed tears at the end of a WELL DONE SERIES if the series was full with a string of tragic events and the ending brings hope to the future.
> For example, believe it or not, I actually cried at the end of Code Geass because of Lelouch's sacrifice and the touching ending narrative given by Karen.
> Genre's preferred would be anything I guess except for ROMANCE, cause that's not what I'm looking for(it can have a little romance I guess, and if you feel like it can make me cry, then go ahead)
> 
> To put it in better words I'm looking for tears of joy, not tears of sadness







Razor Ramon HG said:


> Thanks, I'll check some of them out. I've seen parts of school rumble but didn't like the main character so it put me off.
> 
> What about cromartie high school? I've seen that recommended a lot. I'm looking for more random humour like non realistic stuff in a realistic setting.
> Sunred was just too great for that sort of stuff



Cromartie is a little like Sunred on paper(non realistic stuff in a realistic world) but falls short with the humour,  is similar and far better.

I'm not saying Cromartie is bad far from it, but I think the one I recommended are superior


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for some new psychological animes, are there any good suggestions? I've seen Higurashi, Elfen Lied, Mirai Nikki and Another and liked them, but I need some new ones. Thanks in advance


----------



## アストロ (Aug 8, 2012)

So far these are the list of anime(s) I'm watching this season.


Tari Tari
Hyouka 
Natsuyuki Rendezvous 

Is there any anime(s) out there right now that I missed that are in the genre of 'slice of life'? Any series that involves school life or real life situations please.


----------



## Qizz (Aug 8, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some new psychological animes, are there any good suggestions? I've seen Higurashi, Elfen Lied, Mirai Nikki and Another and liked them, but I need some new ones. Thanks in advance



Death Note
Ergo proxy
Gantz
Ghost Hound
Jigoku Shoujo
Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica
Monster
Texhnolyze
Welcome to the NHK!



Lupin III said:


> So far these are the list of anime(s) I'm watching this season.
> 
> 
> Tari Tari
> ...



Kokoro Connect. Kinda like Hyouka involving mistery and my favourite of this summer, recommended.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 8, 2012)

^Yeah, I did watch the first episode. I guess I'll give it the benefit of the doubt for now. I thought it might dissuade me as the series might progress for the worse, but you've changed my mind. I think I will also pick up Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate. I need something relatively geared towards comedy-oriented.


----------



## Qizz (Aug 8, 2012)

Chocolate is nice too, 

Binbougami ga! is the funniest comedy of this season in my opinion but it doesn't have Slice of life but it have some school environment.

Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru! involves school environment but it's a very weak anime, I didn't drop it yet because im curious about the end.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 8, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some new psychological animes, are there any good suggestions? I've seen Higurashi, Elfen Lied, Mirai Nikki and Another and liked them, but I need some new ones. Thanks in advance



Try
bokurano
Ergo Proxy
Serial Experiments Lain
Revolutionary Girl Utena
Mawaru Penguindrum


----------



## syrup (Aug 8, 2012)

Red 9 said:


> All of them are short (24 episodes each) with great stories and pretty satisfying endings.



I second Gankutsuou, as it is god tier. Though if you haven't I recommend you read "The Count of Monte Cristo" first, or at least after. The entire story is genius.

As far as the person who wants a sad anime... Kimi ga Nozomu Eien ...though I stress that if one plans to watch it they must watch it until the end. IDK why but throughout I found it boring as hell, and considered dropping it...yet after the final ep gave it 8/10. Welcome to the NHK also has some sad scenes though some comedic as well.

As far as comedy though could also be considered sad at parts. GTO is on a whole nother level. I have re-watched it three times and still find it hilarious.

Also still looking for suggestions


----------



## kru3ger (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking for the best all around Anime movies within the last 3 years. Any recommendations?


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 11, 2012)

kru3ger said:


> Looking for the best all around Anime movies within the last 3 years. Any recommendations?




 (you have to see the series first)



 (you have to see the series first)


----------



## kru3ger (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check some of those out.


----------



## Qizz (Aug 11, 2012)

So I was reading a Ero-Doujin  from the anime  and I was curious why the girl cover herself in a futon and I decided to give it a try.

It's really good, and so far as an interesting story and the OP is really good too (for my taste), if you have nothing else to do and never watch it, give it a try.


----------



## Biohazard Magellan (Aug 23, 2012)

I need an anime similar to 

Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
Soul eater

No super extremely dragon ball z popular anime please. Chances are I've watched it.


----------



## taydev (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre. Here's a list of some that I've seen and liked, just to give an idea:

Basilisk
Rurouni Kenshin
Samurai Champloo

I love Gintama, but it doesn't count for me since it's mixed with modern. Also, I prefer an anime/manga without super powers; just good old fashion Samurai and Ninja fights if any.

Note: If you see this same post (with edits) in the manga recommendations sticky, it's because some manga don't have anime and vice versa, and I like to both read and watch series. Thanks.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 24, 2012)

taydev said:


> Hi everyone. I'm searching for some good Edo period anime & manga from any genre. Here's a list of some that I've seen and liked, just to give an idea:
> 
> Basilisk
> Rurouni Kenshin
> ...


Have you tried ? It's an animation done by Studio noitaminA. I recommend it. Even though it doesn't have much fight-sequences, there's a lot of character focus and development throughout the entire series. The mood / atmosphere is quite still and tranquil.


----------



## Qizz (Aug 24, 2012)

From the ones that I already saw the only one I can think outside of those you already mention is Brave 10.

You can also check the users recommendations in MAL, it usually have animes with similar context.

Start by this one, .

Check the pages of those you mention also.


----------



## taydev (Aug 24, 2012)

アストロ said:


> Have you tried ? It's an animation done by Studio noitaminA. I recommend it. Even though it doesn't have much fight-sequences, there's a lot of character focus and development throughout the entire series. The mood / atmosphere is quite still and tranquil.



I've never heard of this one. I don't mind at all if there aren't any fights, but if there were I'd prefer basic human skill, rather than super human powers (but won't exclude it either). I'm intrigued by Japan's history, so any manga and anime that depicts the Edo time period (or older) is fine with me. I'll add your recommendation to my list. Thanks.  

+rep



Qizz said:


> From the ones that I already saw the only one I can think outside of those you already mention is Brave 10.
> 
> You can also check the users recommendations in MAL, it usually have animes with similar context.
> 
> ...



I've heard of it, but never gave it a chance. I'll add this to my list also. Thanks. 

+rep

Oh, and I forgot to add the Hakuouki series to the list of Edo period anime/manga that I've seen.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Aug 25, 2012)

Biohazard Magellan said:


> I need an anime similar to
> 
> Hunter x Hunter
> One Piece
> ...



Yu yu Hakusho, Fairytail, Toriko.


----------



## 8 (Aug 27, 2012)

what are the most hilarious series released in the last two years? i'm looking for something funny. doesn't matter if its silly or serious humor.


----------



## Qizz (Aug 27, 2012)

Between 2010-2012 I only liked a few, here's them.

Arakawa Under the Bridge

Beelzebub

Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? (Contains Ecchi/Harem/Mahou Shoujo but it can be funny even with that.)

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu (Again contains Ecchi/Romance but it have is moments of laugh.)

Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai (More Ecchi... it's funny but not enough to make me laugh )

And the currently airing Binbougami ga!

Not much because of the mixing with ecchi and romance which totally ruins the comedy in my opinion, seriously the best comedy animes are the older ones.

P.S. The ones I didn't "comment" are the those I liked most.


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 28, 2012)

8 said:


> what are the most hilarious series released in the last two years? i'm looking for something funny. doesn't matter if its silly or serious humor.



Seitokai Yakuindomo
Acchi Kocchi
Nichijou
Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
Binbougami ga!
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
Maria?Holic


----------



## アストロ (Aug 28, 2012)

For those of you looking for an Anime feature film I recommend "The Borrower Arrietty"

I just got done watching this film and I liked it to say the least. It's directed and produced by Studio Ghibli. A well-known studio as many of you know that have made other famous titles such as "Spirited Away", "Howl's Moving Castle", and "Princess Mononoke". 

I especially enjoyed this film, since it sticks with a sense of realism in the main character's life. Although it has some fairy tale like elements - it's still enjoyable to watch the interaction it has between the median of real life and fantasy. The strengths of the film are pretty much what you see in preceding Ghibli films. For instance, the soundtrack is nice and soothing and voiced by a famous french vocalist in progression of the film. And the animation is gorgeous as well, very colorful and has a lot of life to eat - but still very fluid and tranquil with the lining and animating. Altogether a good film, but not directed by Miyazaki unfortunately, but he had a lot of influence on the screenplay of course. I would say it was the least favorite out of the Ghibli films that have been produced, but it was still an enjoyable watch. I was glad to know that it had a happy ending just as any Ghibli film signatures for the end.


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

For those looking for an Anime that has both Food and alot of laughs you should try watching Yakitate!! Japan


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2012)

Biohazard Magellan said:


> I need an anime similar to
> 
> Hunter x Hunter
> One Piece
> ...



Have you seen Mar? It's a pretty decent generic battle shonen. Gash Bell is also amazing if you haven't seen that yet (the dub is absolutely terrible and completely butchered the show though so watch the subs, manga is best imo though).


----------



## TheDestroyer (Sep 1, 2012)

I may or may not watch Fist of the North Star is it worth watching?


----------



## FacelessIdiot (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not a big Durarara fan, but it's a good anime. It's pretty funny at times.

Sgt. Frog/Keroro Gunso (the title depends on whether you watch dub or sub) is a pretty good anime as well. Dub tends to focus more on humor where as sub tends to focus more on the sentimental aspect. 

Naoki Urusawa's Monster is a good psychological anime. The art style is appealing for those looking for less bishies and more realism and the storyline is rich and complex.

Hellsing is good for horror fans. It really appeals to the darker side of Dracula and Crispin Freeman does an excellent job voicing Alucard.

I'd have more suggestions, but I don't really watch a lot of anime.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 4, 2012)

TheDestroyer said:


> I may or may not watch Fist of the North Star is it worth watching?



Manga>>>>>>>>>>>>Anime
I didn't enjoy the anime for Hokuto no Ken at all.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 5, 2012)

Should I watch the Aria anime or the manga?


----------



## Qizz (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm looking for some sweet romances, that give you a 'happy feeling' most of the time, kinda like Kimi ni Todoke.

And animes where the main character have to raise a kid either is own or adopted, some examples, or better the only examples I've found are Usagi Drop, Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! and Aishiteruze Baby but I stop watching the last one because of the low animation.

*fingers crossed* for fast reply since I'm bored and can't find something that appeals me in the MAL recommendations, thank you in advance.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

Qizz said:


> I'm looking for some sweet romances, that give you a 'happy feeling' most of the time, kinda like Kimi ni Todoke.
> 
> And animes where the main character have to raise a kid either is own or adopted, some examples, or better the only examples I've found are Usagi Drop, Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! and Aishiteruze Baby but I stop watching the last one because of the low animation.
> 
> *fingers crossed* for fast reply since I'm bored and can't find something that appeals me in the MAL recommendations, thank you in advance.



Kodocha is REALLY good.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks but it's too old, unfortunately I give too much importance to the animation, have some rep anyway.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

8 said:


> what are the most hilarious series released in the last two years? i'm looking for something funny. doesn't matter if its silly or serious humor.



The 3 funniest mangas I've read

Tonnura-San is the single funniest series I have ever read
Magician
Pretty much every chapter puts me in fucking tears from laughing so hard.

Magi is probably the funniest battle shonen i've ever read. It handles humor perfectly and doesn't distract from the story at all
Magician

Saint Oniisan is also pretty fucking funny but not as funny as the two before.
Magician


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Thanks but it's too old, unfortunately I give too much importance to the animation, have some rep anyway.



How about School Days then . 

I don't watch too many romance series : /.


----------



## KiraLight (Sep 7, 2012)

*Anime recommendation*

I've watched a lot of animes back in the days and now that I have some free time, I'm looking to get back into it. Can anyone give me some recommendations?? 

Animes I've watched so far are...

Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Gun x Sword
Gungrave
Lovely Complex
Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop
Kenshin
Air
Air Gear
Death Note
Fruits Basket
Trigun
Fairy Tails
Vampire Knight
Full Metal Alchemist
Gantz
Demon King Daimo
Black Cat
Eden of the East
FLCL
Getbackers
HunterxHunter
Wolf's Rain
Ah My Goddess
Durarara
Peach Girl
Chobits
Elfin Lied
Last Exile
Skip Beat
Sailor Moon
Hajime no Ippo
Samurai 7
Great Teacher Onizuka
School Days
Honey and Clover
Fate/Stay Night
Ichigo 100%
High School of the Dead

...and bunch of other animes with some Japanese title. 

I'm looking for some adventure anime this time. Kind of like One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, and Last Exile. Please no mecha.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 7, 2012)

Try with The Third, Seirei no Moribito, The Twelve Kingdoms and Xam'd: Lost Memories.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 7, 2012)

there's a thread for this.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 7, 2012)

Reported


----------



## Lacie (Sep 14, 2012)

Just finished Mirai Nikki, and I'd like something similar to watch, just a little more well-thought and realistic.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 14, 2012)

Deadman Wonderland (Survival Game)

Higashi no Eden (Survival Game)

Steins;Gate (Future theories related)

Death Note (The protagonist decides the future of the others through a notebook)

I'm guessing because these are popular you already watch them all, let me know if you need more recommendations.


----------



## Lacie (Sep 14, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Deadman Wonderland (Survival Game)
> 
> Higashi no Eden (Survival Game)
> 
> ...



I'm reading Deadman Wonderland and have watched Death Note, but I still haven't watched the other two. I'll see Steins;Gate, future theories get to me. Thanks a lot for the recc


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 17, 2012)

I stopped watching anime since FMA Brotherhood ended .Now I just got back in and I'm currently watching Sword Art Online and One Piece .

I need some action, preferably not older than 2009


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 17, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> I stopped watching anime since FMA Brotherhood ended .Now I just got back in and I'm currently watching Sword Art Online and One Piece .
> 
> I need some action, preferably not older than 2009



Hunter x Hunter 2011


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 17, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Hunter x Hunter 2011



Thx, but I need more.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 17, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> I stopped watching anime since FMA Brotherhood ended .Now I just got back in and I'm currently watching Sword Art Online and One Piece .
> 
> I need some action, preferably not older than 2009



Watch Fate Zero                        =p



> Just finished Mirai Nikki, and I'd like something similar to watch, just a little more well-thought and realistic.



I second Steins Gate; brilliant series. Keep in the first 6 episodes or so are slow paced, but it picks up eventually.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 17, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Thx, but I need more.



Deadman Wonderland

Mirai Nikki (Contains some romance.) 

Guilty Crown (Contains some Romance.)

Highschool of the Dead (Contains Fanservice... ALOT!)

Ao no Exorcist

Kamisama Dolls

Beelzebub (More of a comedy than action, but it's still there.)

Dragon Ball Kai

Jormungand

These are most of the 2009-2012 action animes that I watched, I didn't included Action/Ecchi mix since im guessing you only want "pure action".

I can think of more if you want to.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 17, 2012)

Qizz said:


> Deadman Wonderland
> 
> Mirai Nikki
> 
> ...



Awesome, you could tell me more so I won't have to ask again  

Thx


----------



## Qizz (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll tell you some more tomorrow, I need to get some rest now.

P.S. I edited my last post with more details.

Have fun!


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> I stopped watching anime since FMA Brotherhood ended .Now I just got back in and I'm currently watching Sword Art Online and One Piece .
> 
> I need some action, preferably not older than 2009



If you're watching SAO you might as well try out Accel World too. Created by the same guy and some similar concepts.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 17, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> I stopped watching anime since FMA Brotherhood ended .Now I just got back in and I'm currently watching Sword Art Online and One Piece .
> 
> I need some action, preferably not older than 2009



Birdy the Mighty Decode I & *II*
Remember the most vivid action scenes from Brotherhood or Naruto? Like the Valley of the End Naruto vs. Sasuke fight, or Al vs. Greed and Kimbley? Now imagine an entire show with fights that are always like _that. _That, is what Birdy the Mighty is like and why you should check it out.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## アストロ (Sep 20, 2012)

I need a pretty fucking awesome anime to watch. Please lay it on me. 
I just finished Full metal alchemist: Brotherhood. The awesomeness was too awesome.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 20, 2012)

アストロ said:


> I need a pretty fucking awesome anime to watch. Please lay it on me.
> I just finished Full metal alchemist: Brotherhood. The awesomeness was too awesome.



Hunter x Hunter 2011, it's kind of like FMA: Brotherhood where it successfully combines being a light hearted shonen and a dark complex morality tale at the same time and can switch back and forth and feel natural at it.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 20, 2012)

I watched Hunter x hunter. I didn't like the art and it kind of reminded me of another typical shonen genre. Any other suggestions? :33


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 20, 2012)

アストロ said:


> I watched Hunter x hunter. I didn't like the art and it kind of reminded me of another typical shonen genre. Any other suggestions? :33



EDIT: Edited out the minor insult about intelligence so I don't get banned again but I know you're just a troll from /a/ trying to fuck with me...

Did you watch the 1999 version or the 2011 version? Also HxH might be a bit too much for you for HxH and don't have much taste which might be why it's not for you... You'd probably be better off with Naruto or a Michael Bay movie... The series also gets much better as it goes on and I'm trying really hard not to blow the fuck up and get banned again and I'm fucking shaking right now I'm so fucking angry... But saying it's a "typical shonen" is fucking unforgiveable... It's the most original masterpiece of all time... I feel like you are trolling... You have to be fucking trolling, you are from /a/ aren't you!? YOU'RE COMING HERE TO FUCK WITH ME? EVER SINCE PEOPLE STARTED SHIT TALKING ME IN THE HxH /a/ THREADS I KNEW THAT SOMEBODY WOULD COME HERE TO TRY AND PISS ME OFF BUT I'M NOT FUCKING BUYING IT! TAKE YOU NEG AND GOOD DAY TROLL! I'M GOING BACK TO THE HxH BOARD!


----------



## Brian (Sep 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> EDIT: Edited out the minor insult about intelligence so I don't get banned again but I know you're just a troll from /a/ trying to fuck with me...
> 
> Did you watch the 1999 version or the 2011 version? Also HxH might be a bit too much for you for HxH and don't have much taste which might be why it's not for you... You'd probably be better off with Naruto or a Michael Bay movie... The series also gets much better as it goes on and I'm trying really hard not to blow the fuck up and get banned again and I'm fucking shaking right now I'm so fucking angry... But saying it's a "typical shonen" is fucking unforgiveable... It's the most original masterpiece of all time... I feel like you are trolling... You have to be fucking trolling, you are from /a/ aren't you!? YOU'RE COMING HERE TO FUCK WITH ME? EVER SINCE PEOPLE STARTED SHIT TALKING ME IN THE HxH /a/ THREADS I KNEW THAT SOMEBODY WOULD COME HERE TO TRY AND PISS ME OFF BUT I'M NOT FUCKING BUYING IT! TAKE YOU NEG AND GOOD DAY TROLL! I'M GOING BACK TO THE HxH BOARD!


----------



## アストロ (Sep 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> EDIT: Edited out the minor insult about intelligence so I don't get banned again but I know you're just a troll from /a/ trying to fuck with me...
> 
> Did you watch the 1999 version or the 2011 version? Also HxH might be a bit too much for you for HxH and don't have much taste which might be why it's not for you... You'd probably be better off with Naruto or a Michael Bay movie... The series also gets much better as it goes on and I'm trying really hard not to blow the fuck up and get banned again and I'm fucking shaking right now I'm so fucking angry... But saying it's a "typical shonen" is fucking unforgiveable... It's the most original masterpiece of all time... I feel like you are trolling... You have to be fucking trolling, you are from /a/ aren't you!? YOU'RE COMING HERE TO FUCK WITH ME? EVER SINCE PEOPLE STARTED SHIT TALKING ME IN THE HxH /a/ THREADS I KNEW THAT SOMEBODY WOULD COME HERE TO TRY AND PISS ME OFF BUT I'M NOT FUCKING BUYING IT! TAKE YOU NEG AND GOOD DAY TROLL! I'M GOING BACK TO THE HxH BOARD!



No I never liked Hunter x hunter. I just thought it was another shonen that had the same themes as any other redundant mainstream popular series that shared the same genre. Don't get so butthurt about me responding to something that is purely out of subjective interest and judgment. And you got your response. You get negged for jumping to conclusions and trying to impose your opinions as if they were facts about a certain series. I'm well aware hunter x hunter is a popular manga and anime series but it's not something I ever got engaged with - I dislike the character art and the story wasn't to my liking either so deal with it fanboy.
*edit*
also sorry if offended others in anyway about their favorite shonen series.

I don't even watch Naruto or enjoy the slightest story-telling of Michael Bay's movies. Wow, wow, wow you're falsely assuming on so many levels.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 20, 2012)

アストロ said:


> I need a pretty fucking awesome anime to watch. Please lay it on me.
> I just finished Full metal alchemist: Brotherhood. The awesomeness was too awesome.



What kind of genres do you prefer?

Leaving that apart, last day I watched Nyan Koi!

Typical romance harem type, but the comedy was very good, themed arround cats, the only downside was the inconclusive ending, im kinda hoping for a 2nd season.

If someone is looking for a good laugh give it a try.

P.S. I dont know what happened and I do not intend to start a discussion for a thing I dont know, but you people should learn there's always people that will dislike your favourites, it's called taste, everyone has is own, im sure there is people that dislike the recommendation I made above, but it doesn't mean I have to be mad and start flaming them.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 20, 2012)

Wtf Nensense, you're off the wall.

If he doesn't like it, he doesn't like it.


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 20, 2012)

So what do you guys got...any new good anime? Not necessarily NEW


----------



## Psi Factor (Sep 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> EDIT: Edited out the minor insult about intelligence so I don't get banned again but I know you're just a troll from /a/ trying to fuck with me...
> 
> Did you watch the 1999 version or the 2011 version? Also HxH might be a bit too much for you for HxH and don't have much taste which might be why it's not for you... You'd probably be better off with Naruto or a Michael Bay movie... The series also gets much better as it goes on and I'm trying really hard not to blow the fuck up and get banned again and I'm fucking shaking right now I'm so fucking angry... But saying it's a "typical shonen" is fucking unforgiveable... It's the most original masterpiece of all time... I feel like you are trolling... You have to be fucking trolling, you are from /a/ aren't you!? YOU'RE COMING HERE TO FUCK WITH ME? EVER SINCE PEOPLE STARTED SHIT TALKING ME IN THE HxH /a/ THREADS I KNEW THAT SOMEBODY WOULD COME HERE TO TRY AND PISS ME OFF BUT I'M NOT FUCKING BUYING IT! TAKE YOU NEG AND GOOD DAY TROLL! I'M GOING BACK TO THE HxH BOARD!



wtf man? 

btw: HxH is a typical shonen 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, I wouldn't know since its art is so childish I never bothered to pick it up.





=========

I need recommendation of a 26-30 episode action/horror/mystery etc, having a badass adult & a an idiot teenage boy as one of the main characters...Avoid yoai/romance & abundance of female characters. The realistic the art, the better. Have seen Claymore and Gankutsuou.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 20, 2012)

Darker Than Black, 2 seasons and Gaiden (OVA) with 41 episodes, Action/Mystery and bad ass adult main character.

Death Note, Mystery, I'm guess you already watch this one so I wont say more.

Ao no Exorcist, Action/Shounen, the main character is a idiot teenager, 25 episodes.

Can't think of any more that fit in your preferences...


----------



## Psi Factor (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Thanks. I've heard Hei (?) turns takes a turn for worse in the 2nd season & there isn't a proper conclusion to the series, any truth there? Have seen DeathNote & Ao no Exorcist.


----------



## Qizz (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes but even so it's worth watching especially the 1st season.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe this will help the plebs in this thread who don't know a masterpiece when they see one...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## x5exotic (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Haha nice shots xD HxH is "childish" and "typical"


----------



## Austin (Sep 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Maybe this will help the plebs in this thread who don't know a masterpiece when they see one...



How dare you compare this fail of a manga to the manliness that is JJBA, you're almost as bad as Dio you sick son of a bitch.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2012)

OK people. Give me something to watch. Something not too old.

My MAL is in my sig for reference.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone?
....


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> OK people. Give me something to watch. Something not too old.
> 
> My MAL is in my sig for reference.



Madoka? It's really good and pretty twisted and based on some of your other things in your MAL you'd probably enjoy it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried it out before but couldn't really get into it.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I tried it out before but couldn't really get into it.
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Ah well if you ever give a shot again it really doesn't get interesting till about episode 3-4. It's kind of a slow start but once it gets going it's fucking fantastic.


----------



## slumpy (Sep 29, 2012)

Can someone recommend me an anime:

- FMA brotherhood (disliked FMA)
- Hellsing OVA (not so fond Helssing)
- Fairy tail 
- Monster
- Elven leed 
- Bleach
- kenshin

tried:

saint seiya 
berserk (loved the manga, but the anime was just one arc)
gantz (lost interest here)


Disliked:
naruto (anime) love the manga dough

I like shounen and seinen stories with an supernatural/ fantasy content.


----------



## Revan21 (Sep 29, 2012)

You should try:

Fate/Stay Night and Fate/Zero
Ao no Exorcist 
Sengoku Basara
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Code Geass
Needless
Toaru Majutsu no Index + Railgun


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

slumpy said:


> Can someone recommend me an anime:
> 
> - FMA brotherhood (disliked FMA)
> - Hellsing OVA (not so fond Helssing)
> ...



Hunter x Hunter (Manga or 2011 adaption)
Magi (Manga, and anime starts next week)
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Manga)
Spirit Circle (Manga)
Shaman King (Manga because anime adaption is terrible)


----------



## syrup (Oct 1, 2012)

What a troll thread this is. Two people acting as if HxH isn't 10/10. Only guy making any sense is listed as banned. I mean "Elven leed" seriously...fucking seriously...So many trolls.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2012)

I want something that will make me want to watch episode after episode without stopping.

My MAL is in my sig.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2012)

Hidan no Aria.  Arguably the best anime series ever made.

Infinite Stratos is also excellent.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I want something that will make me want to watch episode after episode without stopping.
> 
> My MAL is in my sig.



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Ano Hana
Giant Killing
Mawaru Penguindrum
Sakamichi no Apollon
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Mirai Nikki

Check my MAL if the list isn't cut out for u....


----------



## illusion (Oct 18, 2012)

syrup said:


> What a troll thread this is. Two people acting as if HxH isn't 10/10. Only guy making any sense is listed as banned. I mean "Elven leed" seriously...fucking seriously...So many trolls.



Agreed, those who haven't watched all of Hunter x Hunter, don't know what they're missing. Oh well, let them stay ignorant to such a great Anime/Manga, their loss.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter is a good series, but if someone has never seen it they'd be put off by Nensense's obnoxiousness.


----------



## Genma1998 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hellsing Ultimate, Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Trinity Blood and Death Note are my favorite Animes. I recommend them all


----------



## Genma1998 (Oct 27, 2012)

Black Wraith.

Then you should watch Hellsing Ultimate OVA


----------



## Fran (Oct 27, 2012)

any good medieval war anime/anime films?

something like vinland saga. japanese history or western history, both okay
war. needs waaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Heretic (Oct 28, 2012)

This might be an unusual request, but does someone have a list/can recommend me:

The best 2 shows of each season for the past 5 years? Like, I think last season, the two most popular shows were Tari Tari, SAO, and Kokoro Connect? So, in the season prior to that, what were the two most popular? And how about before that?

If someone knows a good site for this or a reliable way for me to extract that info, I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## Qizz (Oct 28, 2012)

This is based on my personal preference, if you want to choose yourself google "Anime Fall/Winter/Spring/Summer Year".

Mostly I only choosen 1st seasons or it would be harder to choose.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fall 2007

Ghost Hound
Clannad

Winter 2007

Didn't choose any, because I didn't watch any.

Spring 2007

Darker Than Black/TTGL (I didn't watch this one but everyone talks good about it so im guessing it deserves to be on the top)
Claymore

Summer 2007

Code Geass
Zombie-Loan

Fall 2008

Toradora
To Aru Majutsu no Index

Winter 2008

Rosario + Vampire
Persona Trinity Soul

Spring 2008

Soul Eater
Code Geass 2

Summer 2008

Sekirei
Ikkitousen (Wasn't going to put any has the 2nd, so I choose the most known)

Fall 2009

Darker Than Black 2/Kimi ni Todoke
Letter Bee

Winter 2009

Shikabane Hime Kuro
Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou

Spring 2009

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood/Dragon Ball Kai
Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~

Summer 2009

Bakemonogatari
Princess Lover!





Im sorry for not finish it, im a little sleepy and it took me a while to search and choose, i'll finish it tomorrow if you still need too or anyone else helps you.

EDIT: Why I didn't think this before, you can also see the Anime of the Month nominate threads and see the ones with the best popularity based on the users preferences.


----------



## Heretic (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks! thats a good idea.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 31, 2012)

Requesting any anime with a decent story and animation


I've recently watched and enjoyed:
- _Sword Art Online_
- _Hyouka_
- _Kokoro Connect_
- _Chuunibyou Demo Koi ga Shitai!_
- _Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic_
- _Robotic;Notes_ - Not an amazing anime so far, but watchable 

Anything similar to the above is welcome (Note that I like animation similar to the ones listed). I'm also considering _Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ and _Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo_.


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Requesting any anime with a decent story and animation
> 
> 
> I've recently watched and enjoyed:
> ...



Tonari no Kaibutsu-Kun


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 31, 2012)

no idea if you like the animation, but try Btooom!, it is a survival anime, give it a try:33


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 31, 2012)

Shin Sekai Yori


----------



## Qizz (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm currently watching Hayate no Gotoku, for those who already watch it I have a question. 

After episode 25 should I continue watching the 1st season or start the 2nd one where is supposed to follow the manga more closely, or both?

I dont want to finish the 1st season and start the 2nd one just to see that is practically the same, thanks.


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 3, 2012)

They are not the same. 
There are many fillers in the first season towards the end (the entire butler competition) but not all of them. The second season is a continuation of the first so you should watch both in order


----------



## Qizz (Nov 3, 2012)

I though it would be something like that, the description for the 2nd season made me confused, thanks for the fast reply. 

Can't rep ATM but you have my gratitude.


----------



## Vice (Nov 12, 2012)

Recommend me some anime.

I hate to be that guy, but pretty much the only thing I care about are the fight scenes. Recommend me something with amazing fight scenes. Thanks.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 13, 2012)

Vice said:


> Recommend me some anime.
> 
> I hate to be that guy, but pretty much the only thing I care about are the fight scenes. Recommend me something with amazing fight scenes. Thanks.



What have you watched and liked?


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 13, 2012)

Vice said:


> Recommend me something with amazing fight scenes.



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Samurai Champloo
Sengoku Basara
Fate/Zero 
Fate/stay night Unlimited Blade Works
Star Driver
Black Lagoon
Canaan
IS: Infinite Stratos
Needless
GunGrave
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou


----------



## Neelix (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm planning to watch the Berserk anime and then start the manga from where it left off.Since the series is only 25 episodes, I guess there's a filler plot near the end, so can anyone tell me the filler episodes?


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 15, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Berserk had no filler episodes, only a few additional scenes 

It supposedly adapts the manga from Vol.3/Ch.4 to Vol.13/Ch.6


----------



## hungry4anime (Nov 16, 2012)

Need help!

I need a new anime to watch... something along the lines of the following animes which I watched and liked:

Sword Art Online
Nurarihyon no Mago
Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
Claymore
Blue Exorcist
Beelzebub
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Jyu Oh Sei
Bakuman 
Full Metal Alchemist (the first one, haven't watch the second cos I can still remember the plot pretty well)
Naruto
Naruto Shippuden

As you can see, I mostly like Shōnen with a little bit of romance. Preferably something after 2000... 

Also, I watched Bleach but it got repetitive .

Thanks everyone!


----------



## paolomagma (Nov 16, 2012)

^
You should watch FMA:Brotherhood. It's way better than the first one. Trust me.

That said, can anyone recommend a new Anime for me to watch? I haven't watched anime in a while so i might have missed out on a few good ones.

I want series comparable to the best Anime I've ever seen; FMA:Brotherhood.
Please don't bring up series' that don't seem to end like hitman reborn and bleach. I dropped both of those. I don't have that much time on my hands anymore. 

I recently picked up Sword Art Online. It's pretty good but nowhere near the depth of storyline as FMA.
I like deep plots, action, good character development, comedy, and maybe a bit of romance. 

For years, i've been meaning to watch Cowboy Bebop but i just can't get myself to start. lol. 
Any other recommendations? Please and Thank you!


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 16, 2012)

hungry4anime said:


> I need a new anime to watch... something along the lines of the following animes which I watched and liked:



Black Lagoon
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Code Geass
Gundam 00 & SEED
Tower of Druaga
Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas
Legend of the Legendary Heroes
Fate/Zero
Berserk





paolomagma said:


> ^
> can anyone recommend a new Anime for me to watch? I haven't watched anime in a while so i might have missed out on a few good ones.



Fate/Zero
Steins;Gate
Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
Madoka Magica
Spice and Wolf
Black Lagoon
Macross Frontier
Mazinkaiser SKL
Kara no Kyoukai movies
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 
Crest / Banner of the Stars
Legend of the Galactic Heroes


----------



## hungry4anime (Nov 19, 2012)

@Revan21

Thanks so SO much! =))


----------



## jux (Dec 1, 2012)

Recommend me an anime with a complex, well-written, plot that explores deeper 'mature-ish' themes. Action is a plus, and characters you get on board with.

Stuff like FMA, Code Geass, Steins;Gate or Berserk?


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 1, 2012)

GunGrave
Cowboy Bebop
Kara no Kyoukai movies
Psycho-Pass
Kaiji
Phantom - Requiem for the phantom
Fate/Zero
Death Note
Speed Grapher
Ga-Rei: Zero
Shiki
Black Lagoon


----------



## Tuan (Dec 6, 2012)

I need new anime to watch. I've seen most/all of the  popular titles. I'm looking for anime good anime that could keep me entertained/ keep my attention. Good underrated anime :]


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 7, 2012)

Tuan said:


> I need new anime to watch. I've seen most/all of the  popular titles. I'm looking for anime good anime that could keep me entertained/ keep my attention. Good underrated anime :]


Well, your requirement is kinda vague, but try these ones...

Mushishi
Rainbow : Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin
Tsuritama
Phantom : Requiem for The Phantom
Giant Killing
Break Blade


----------



## 8 (Dec 13, 2012)

i just caught up with *Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!*. that was very funny. i liked especially the first few episodes.

what are the other decent comedy series released this year?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2012)

8 said:


> i just caught up with *Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!*. that was very funny. i liked especially the first few episodes.
> 
> what are the other decent comedy series released this year?



Try out Ixion Saga.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 13, 2012)

8 said:


> i just caught up with *Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!*. that was very funny. i liked especially the first few episodes.
> 
> what are the other decent comedy series released this year?



Shirokuma No Cafe and Jinrui Wa Auitai Shimashita.


----------



## Forces (Dec 14, 2012)

paolomagma said:


> ^
> You should watch FMA:Brotherhood. It's way better than the first one. Trust me.
> 
> That said, can anyone recommend a new Anime for me to watch? I haven't watched anime in a while so i might have missed out on a few good ones.
> ...



Berserk. Very little comedy in the adaption but has the others. Arguably the best work of literature/art for adults/mature people ever thought. Also Shinsekai Yori ( ongoing, started this season )



jux said:


> Recommend me an anime with a complex, well-written, plot that explores deeper 'mature-ish' themes. Action is a plus, and characters you get on board with.
> 
> Stuff like FMA, Code Geass, Steins;Gate or Berserk?


 Shinsekai Yori ( ongoing, started this season )
Doesn't have much action as of now (it'll probably have a lot later, though different than those series) but it is very complex, well written and extremely original, and the anime hasn't reached the most serious part yes afaik


----------



## 8 (Dec 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Try out Ixion Saga.





Samavarti said:


> Shirokuma No Cafe and Jinrui Wa Auitai Shimashita.


tnx. gonna check these out.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 14, 2012)

8 said:


> i just caught up with *Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!*. that was very funny. i liked especially the first few episodes.
> 
> what are the other decent comedy series released this year?


Binbougami ga!

Has lots of references and funny moments.

Not sure if it counts, but the second season of Seitokai no Ichizon was released. It is pretty funny imo.


----------



## slumpy (Dec 16, 2012)

I just fell in love with Black Lagoon.

Anyone can recommend me simular anime's. P.s. Im looking for only manga based anime's also I hope hey go a little longer then the 'normal' 12 or 24 eps


----------



## Danchou (Dec 16, 2012)

Definitely Jormungand.


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 16, 2012)

slumpy said:


> I just fell in love with Black Lagoon.
> Anyone can recommend me simular anime's. eps



Canaan
DOGS - Bullets & Carnage
Phantom - Requiem for the Phantom
GunGrave
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys can you recommended me a good Anime based on my MAL (in my sig).


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

Baka to test
Slam Dunk
Yu Yu Hakusho
Spice and Wolf
Rainbow : Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin
Phantom : Requiem for The Phantom
Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Mirai Nikki
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


Check Out to too the following movies :

From Up on Poppy Hill
Spirited Away
Momo no e tegami
Sword of The Stranger
The Princess and The Pilot
Evangelion Movies
Karigurashi no Arrietty
Kara no Kyoukai Movies
Break Blade Movies


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2013)

Been meaning to get into Ghost in the Shell

I have Stand-alone Complex 1 and 2

Is there anything else I need?


----------



## pussyking (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone know a good ecchi action show where the guys get their asses kicked by women? Something like Ikkitousen or Variable Geo but with girls fighting guys instead of girls fighting girls and pretty much making a joke out of the fodder men.


----------



## Dark (Jan 28, 2013)

Well seeing how this thread hasn't bee active for 20 days I don't expect much but what I am looking for is anime which is all about mystery, mystery solving and most importantly lots of shit related to *psychology*.


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 29, 2013)

Darkien said:


> Well seeing how this thread hasn't bee active for 20 days I don't expect much but what I am looking for is anime which is all about mystery, mystery solving and most importantly lots of shit related to *psychology*.



Steins;Gate
Kara no Kyoukai
Denpa teki na Kanojo
Bakemonogatari
Evangelion
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Mouryou no Hako
Durarara!!
Death Note
Aoi Bungaku
Serial Experiments Lain
Ergo Proxy
Mirai Nikki
Mnemosyne
Another 
Psycho-Pass 
Texhnolyze
Casshern Sins






pussyking said:


> Anyone know a good ecchi action show where the guys get their asses kicked by women? Something like Ikkitousen or Variable Geo but with girls fighting guys instead of girls fighting girls and pretty much making a joke out of the fodder men.



Ben-To
Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
Sumomomo Momomo
Tenjou Tenge
Air Gear 
Seirei no Moribito


----------



## Dark (Jan 29, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> *Steins;Gate*
> Kara no Kyoukai
> Denpa teki na Kanojo
> Bakemonogatari
> ...


Thanks, out of those I have seen only three.


----------



## Dark (Jan 30, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> Steins;Gate
> Kara no Kyoukai
> Denpa teki na Kanojo
> Bakemonogatari
> ...



Finished Mirai Nikki, it was kinda disappointing. Anyway would you mind adjusting the list by removing anything that's not realistic? I want to see mystery and psychology related anime, but at the same time doesn't fall in the genres of fantasy and sci-fi.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2013)

Darkien said:


> Finished Mirai Nikki, it was kinda disappointing. Anyway would you mind adjusting the list by removing anything that's not realistic? I want to see mystery and psychology related anime, but at the same time doesn't fall in the genres of fantasy and sci-fi.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Watch Psycho-Pass, only 15 episodes so far, but great psychological thriller. Falls under sci-fi though.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2013)

Darkien said:


> Finished Mirai Nikki, it was kinda disappointing. Anyway would you mind adjusting the list by removing anything that's not realistic? I want to see mystery and psychology related anime, but at the same time doesn't fall in the genres of fantasy and sci-fi.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You are going to have a hard time finding a anime that's realistic, psychological, with mystery. Those types of anime have never been widely popular in Japan. I think the closest you are going to get is Another, even then that has a bit of the supernatural.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 4, 2013)

Darkien said:


> Finished Mirai Nikki, it was kinda disappointing. Anyway would you mind adjusting the list by removing anything that's not realistic? I want to see mystery and psychology related anime, but at the same time doesn't fall in the genres of fantasy and sci-fi.



That only leaves
Denpa teki na Kanojo and Aoi Bungaku


----------



## Melodie (Feb 4, 2013)

Darkien said:


> Finished Mirai Nikki, it was kinda disappointing. Anyway would you mind adjusting the list by removing anything that's not realistic? I want to see mystery and psychology related anime, but at the same time doesn't fall in the genres of fantasy and sci-fi.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Try out _Monster_.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 16, 2013)

What are the best ongoing anime's to watch right now?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately this season isn't any good. Personally, I would say Maoyuu Maou Yuusha. That is of course excluding sequels. [Such as Cihayafuru] You can pick up Zetsuen no tempest and Psycho-pass if you haven't already. [from the last season]


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Feb 28, 2013)

Shaz said:


> What are the best ongoing anime's to watch right now?



In my opinion, One Piece. 

Can any one suggest a good comedy/romance for me? I'm looking for some thing that involves fun rivals for the love intrests too, really like those. For example, Urusei Yatsura {Not like that} But I loved the comedy and rivals they had in that series and the romance moments they had was cute. Can any one help me with this? Yes, I have seen Ranma 1/2 too soXD


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 2, 2013)

any anime the likes of Highschool of the Dead? xD


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> any anime the likes of Highschool of the Dead? xD



In terms of?


For action, there's
Black Lagoon
Canaan
Ga-Rei: Zero
Shikabane Hime
Btooom! 
Jormungand
Devil May Cry 
Deadman Wonderland


For the ecchi harem,
Sekirei
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou
Highschool DxD
Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! 
Freezing
Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 4, 2013)

Can someone recommend

1. An Action anime that focuses on complex battles where fights are more akin to a game of chess. So stuff like jojo and h x h.

2. Comedy/Drama Anime Movies that focus on drugs, prison life, the forming of government, or ideologies at war. The closet thing I can relate to what I am suggesting is the manga Sanctuary.


----------



## illusion (Mar 4, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Can someone recommend
> 
> 1. An Action anime that focuses on complex battles where fights are more akin to a game of chess. So stuff like jojo and h x h.



I love both Jojo and HxH, I would suggest Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Starts off corny as fuck, almost dropped it, but it honestly gets really good. 

It's also a very long series, so it'll keep you busy. Just bare with the first impression, watch the opening from later arcs and you'll see it improves a whole lot.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2013)

Six of my currently watching shows will be ending soon.

I need suggestions on what currently airing shows that I should pick up. Check out my sig for my tastes.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2013)

Must be currently on-going?  fine. Sakurasou has some similarity to Toradora (if you liked it). Sadly there's nothing out of the current season, spring's going to be promising, however.


----------



## illusion (Mar 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Six of my currently watching shows will be ending soon.
> 
> I need suggestions on what currently airing shows that I should pick up. Check out my sig for my tastes.



Says you dropped Hunter x Hunter, I would suggest you pick it back up again.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 17, 2013)

Stein's gate ? Should I see it ? What should I expect ? 

Saw the first episode and seemed the pacing was a bit slow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Stein's gate ? Should I see it ? What should I expect ?
> 
> Saw the first episode and seemed the pacing was a bit slow.



Watch it.

It is a little slow at first but those episodes help a lot with what happens afterwards, and what happens afterwards is nothing short of epic.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 17, 2013)

You should.
It's a story about time travel, so as you'd expect, if they change something that leads to BIG problems in the future. Like world war, etc
The first half is indeed slow, because that is when you get to know the characters enough to care for them - and watch them mess things up with their own personal time-changes.
Then after 12episodes the MC finally realises what they have done and that's when the pace really picks up while he's trying to reverse everything.

It's like watching _Back to the Future_, only with a more serious and dramatic tone


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> You should.
> It's a story about time travel, so as you'd expect, if they change something that leads to BIG problems in the future. Like world war, etc
> The first half is indeed slow, because that is when you get to know the characters enough to care for them - and watch them mess things up with their own personal time-changes.
> Then after 12episodes the MC finally realises what they have done and that's when the pace really picks up while he's trying to reverse everything.
> ...





Black Wraith said:


> Watch it.
> 
> It is a little slow at first but those episodes help a lot with what happens afterwards, and what happens afterwards is nothing short of epic.



Sounds cool. Definitely gonna give it a try. Actually I might just start watching it now


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 20, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Can someone recommend
> 
> 1. An Action anime that focuses on complex battles where fights are more akin to a game of chess. So stuff like jojo and h x h.
> 
> 2. Comedy/Drama Anime Movies that focus on drugs, prison life, the forming of government, or ideologies at war. The closet thing I can relate to what I am suggesting is the manga Sanctuary.





illusion said:


> I love both Jojo and HxH, I would suggest Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Starts off corny as fuck, almost dropped it, but it honestly gets really good.
> 
> It's also a very long series, so it'll keep you busy. Just bare with the first impression, watch the opening from later arcs and you'll see it improves a whole lot.



thx taking the time to give me a recommendation, but I've already read and long ago dropped khr. are there any other series you can think of? 

Not long ago I started reading tower of god, but comparing it to part 7 of jjba that i'm also reading and it feels... anyway, still, i'm enjoying tower of god. 

anything on the drug/prison front anime wise?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> anything on the drug/prison front anime wise?



Deadman Wonderland could be classed as being set in prison. A prison where they have to fight.


----------



## 8 (Mar 22, 2013)

is there any good comedy that started out this season?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2013)

Ixion Saga DT.


----------



## 8 (Mar 26, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Ixion Saga DT.


that's a good one. but i actually already had pick it up last season. i wonder about those newer series that started out around january. any decent comedy among them?


----------



## Neelix (Mar 26, 2013)

Whats the best finished anime of the latest season?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Zettai Karen Children THE UNLIMITED* if you want action 

*Tamako Market* for comedy and moe 

and *Sasami-san@Ganbaranai* b/c it's from Shaft


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 27, 2013)

Does crunchyroll have any good series? I got 30 days free and was wondering if they have anything good. I've already seen Broken Blade, Bleach, Naruto, Magi Sword Art Online and HxH.


----------



## Misao (Mar 27, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> Does crunchyroll have any good series? I got 30 days free and was wondering if they have anything good. I've already seen Broken Blade, Bleach, Naruto, Magi Sword Art Online and HxH.


i'm not particularly familiar with crunchyroll or even fond streaming anime, but from personal experience i'd recommend Eve no Jikan, which is divided in six parts is well worth your time.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 8, 2013)

Any reccomendations? 

I'm a fan of Naruto, OP, Bleach and Death Note and would like another series - preferably one that isn't childlike.

Something like Death Note would be amazing. But also any other shounen that isn't too 'good'. I like them with an edge, where the protagonists will die, there's a bit of blood ect.

Thanks! (tried HxH, not a fan)


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Any reccomendations?
> 
> I'm a fan of Naruto, OP, Bleach and Death Note and would like another series - preferably one that isn't childlike.
> 
> ...



Code Geass would be what people watch after getting into DN. Bokurano has also got a pretty messed up story.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 9, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Any reccomendations?
> 
> *I'm a fan of Naruto, OP, Bleach* and Death Note and would like another series - *preferably one that isn't childlike*.
> 
> Something like Death Note would be amazing. But also any other shounen that isn't too 'good'. *I like them with an edge, where the protagonists will die, there's a bit of blood ect.*



 You should give Hunter x Hunter one more chance. Because it is way better than the ones you mentioned. and it focuses into those categories.

But for other recommendations..: Try Fullmetal alchemist:Brotherhood, Cowboy bebop (if you don't mind some old stuff), and Fate/zero [two seasos]

(And Code geass Although it has Mecha, unlike Death note)


----------



## Kanki (Apr 10, 2013)

Melodie said:


> You should give Hunter x Hunter one more chance. Because it is way better than the ones you mentioned. and it focuses into those categories.
> 
> But for other recommendations..: Try Fullmetal alchemist:Brotherhood, Cowboy bebop (if you don't mind some old stuff), and Fate/zero [two seasos]
> 
> (And Code geass Although it has Mecha, unlike Death note)



My problem with HxH was Gon. He's just too perfect. Nice, humble, polite, respectful...no edge to him. I hate characters like that.

 I'll give it another go, though.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 11, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> My problem with HxH was Gon. He's just too perfect. Nice, humble, polite, respectful...no edge to him. I hate characters like that.
> 
> I'll give it another go, though.



I wouldn't say perfect. Not even close. His kindness will lead his comrades to danger, and he himself is pretty weak. He develops  all the way through till the latest episode and still isn't all that powerful.

the 2011 remake toned the first ten episodes or so to children [censorship, etc] but then the censorship and the whole atmosphere changes.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 11, 2013)

I seek an anime from the current season (aside from Silver Spoon). Bear in mind I liked stuff like Psycho Pass, Zetsuen no Tempest and Shinsekai yori from the last season.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 11, 2013)

Silver Spoon is not from this season. The chart that you saw is probably made-up.

As for some recommendation. The season just started, so I would recommend Shingeki no kyojin, Devil Survivor 2, and Suisei no gargentia.


----------



## Lacie (Apr 29, 2013)

I would like something "smart", along the lines of Code Geass and Death Note (with strong, complex protagonists and no manichean vision), please. Anything good?


----------



## Shaz (May 10, 2013)

Need some recommendations for animes, haven't been keeping up in a while.
My anime list so far (that I can remember watching) - 

Basically anything which is any of these: Action, Mecha, Sci-Fi, Historical fiction, set in a different world etc.. With a hint of Comedy would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Seiji (May 11, 2013)

Decent anime series from the horror/suspense/mystery genre?


----------



## Melodie (May 12, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Need some recommendations for animes, haven't been keeping up in a while.
> My anime list so far (that I can remember watching) -
> 
> Basically anything which is any of these: Action, Mecha, Sci-Fi, Historical fiction, set in a different world etc.. With a hint of Comedy would be nice.
> ...



Fate Zero. (Two seasons, combining them, 26 episodes in-total)
Steins;Gate (24 episodes, 1 special, and a movie [movie is yet to be released subbed)
FullMetal Alchemist:Brotherhood (64 episodes)
Bakuman (If you're into slice of life, with some cheesy romance [the amazing story makes up for it, though]) ( Three seasons, 25 episodes each)

this should keep you for a considerable amount of time. Comeback again. 




Siriυs said:


> Decent anime series from the horror/suspense/mystery genre?



Check out Monster. It's one of the best, if not the best anime when it comes to the mystery and suspense genre. It's pretty long too (around 70 episodes), so you could enjoy it thoroughly.


----------



## Samavarti (May 12, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Decent anime series from the horror/suspense/mystery genre?


As mentioned above Monseter is a grear mystery anime, you could also try with: Shiki, Shin Sekai Yori,  Mouryou no Hako, Jigoku Shoujo and Paranoia Agent.


----------



## Lucciola (May 12, 2013)

Any anime like this other than Monster? I already watched it.



Siriυs said:


> Decent anime series from the horror/suspense/mystery genre?





edit:


Samavarti said:


> As mentioned above Monster is a grear mystery anime, you could also try with: Shiki, Shin Sekai Yori,  Mouryou no Hako, Jigoku Shoujo and Paranoia Agent.


thanks


----------



## Brian (May 12, 2013)

You can also try Master Keaton, it's from the same author of Monster turned into an anime


----------



## Melodie (May 12, 2013)

Lapis said:


> Any anime like this other than Monster? I already watched it.



Ghost in the Shell [TV version] ( 2 seasons, one special. each season is 26 episodes long)


----------



## Seiji (May 12, 2013)

I'll check 'em all out. Thank you.


----------



## Shaz (May 12, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Fate Zero. (Two seasons, combining them, 26 episodes in-total)
> Steins;Gate (24 episodes, 1 special, and a movie [movie is yet to be released subbed)
> FullMetal Alchemist:Brotherhood (64 episodes)
> Bakuman (If you're into slice of life, with some cheesy romance [the amazing story makes up for it, though]) ( Three seasons, 25 episodes each)
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions! Might have to hold out on some though, a lot of work to do. 

I'd rep you if I could


----------



## Taylor (May 12, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Shaz (May 17, 2013)

Would you guys recommend Eureka Seven, any good?


----------



## Narutossss (May 17, 2013)

yeah watch eureka seven it's amazing but dear god stay away from the prequel Eureka seven *AO* it's fucking beyond god awful.


----------



## DanteAM (May 17, 2013)

Is Toriko any good ? i'm planning on watching it soon.


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2013)

currently watching Shingeki no kyojin, Uchuu Kyoudai & HxH

liked 
shinsekai yori
tempest
zettai karen

looking for mature, dark, storyline driven 

all time favorites include: monster, cowboy bebop, samurai champloo, eureka 7, ippo just off the top


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2013)

Anyone could recommend me good anime about traditional games? I already watch Chihayafuru.


----------



## Revan21 (May 18, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Anyone could recommend me good anime about traditional games? I already watch Chihayafuru.



_Saki_ and _Akagi_ are about mahjong
Gyakkyou Burai Kaiji
Hikaru no Go 
Shion no Ou 





Big Boss said:


> looking for mature, dark, storyline driven



Try Berserk, Claymore, GunGrave, Psycho-Pass, Steins;Gate, Ergo Proxy, Death Note, Monster, Speed Grapher


----------



## Melodie (May 18, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> _Saki_ and _Akagi_ are about mahjong
> Gyakkyou Burai Kaiji
> Hikaru no Go
> Shion no Ou



Watched Saki. Thanks for the rest, will definitely watch them.


----------



## Big Boss (May 18, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> Try Berserk, Claymore, GunGrave, Psycho-Pass, Steins;Gate, Ergo Proxy, Death Note, Monster, Speed Grapher


speed speed grapher only one I haven't seen. will check it out 

cheers


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2013)

Lacie said:


> I would like something "smart", along the lines of Code Geass and Death Note (with strong, complex protagonists and no manichean vision), please. Anything good?



JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and nothing but, love.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2013)

I'm currently following Shingeki no Kyojin and Hunter x Hunter (and I love the latter slightly more).

Other series that I've watched and loved (off the top of my head):
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Steins;Gate

Other anime series that I really like (off the top of my head):
Naruto
Dragonball Z
Blue Exorcist
Soul Eater

I know this is quite a diverse question, but anything like those series would be awesome.
I (indirectly) especially like series that have a huge fanbase, as it seems my taste corresponds quite a lot with the general consensus.

Also: I'd like relatively new series.


----------



## Revan21 (May 20, 2013)

If you liked Death Note you may want to try *Code Geass*. The MC is a similar criminal mastermind with a grand plan to change/rule the world but CG involves a lot more action. And if you had already seen CG then you can try *Macross Frontier* and Guilty Crown. 
*Claymore* and *Berserk* also has some bloody swordplay set in mediavel times, similar to Shingeki no Kyojin

As for shounen series like OnePiece and Naruto, you should watch *Fairy Tail*


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2013)

People need to watch more Spice and Wolf.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> If you liked Death Note you may want to try *Code Geass*. The MC is a similar criminal mastermind with a grand plan to change/rule the world but CG involves a lot more action. And if you had already seen CG then you can try *Macross Frontier* and Guilty Crown.
> *Claymore* and *Berserk* also has some bloody swordplay set in mediavel times, similar to Shingeki no Kyojin
> 
> As for shounen series like OnePiece and Naruto, you should watch *Fairy Tail*



I've watched the first season of CG and I liked it, but I somehow completely lost interest in the series during the start of season two.

I've heard a lot of bad things about Fairy Tail and as far as I can tell, those things are true.

I might give Claymore another chance, thanks!
I'll also try Macross Frontier. =)

Does anyone have more/other recommendations?

Edit: I really dislike mecha stuff, so Macross Frontier is out (this might actually be the reason why I lost interest in CG).


----------



## Lucciola (May 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone have more/other recommendations?




Level E (by the same author of HxH. Better than HxH )

D.Gray-man (reminded me a lot of FMA. The manga has become terrible but the anime animated the good part of it.)

If you like SnK you might like Shiki. Someone suggested it to me in this thread and it’s really good <3


----------



## Scizor (May 21, 2013)

Lapis said:


> Level E (by the same author of HxH. Better than HxH )
> 
> D.Gray-man (reminded me a lot of FMA. The manga has become terrible but the anime animated the good part of it.)
> 
> If you like SnK you might like Shiki. Someone suggested it to me in this thread and it?s really good <3



I'll try Level E, thanks!

I'm already a fan of D. Gray-Man and I've already watched Shiki.


----------



## Misuzu (May 25, 2013)

Any romance animes with comedy?  I watched Lovely complex and Itazura na kiss


----------



## dream (May 25, 2013)

_Ouran High School Host Club_ is a pretty good romance anime with comedy.


----------



## Misuzu (May 25, 2013)

Solaris said:


> _Ouran High School Host Club_ is a pretty good romance anime with comedy.



Thank you very much =)


----------



## Samavarti (May 25, 2013)

Misuzu said:


> Any romance animes with comedy?  I watched Lovely complex and Itazura na kiss



Try with Maison Ikkoku, Honey and Clover, Nodame Cantabile, Touch and Saiunkoku Monogatari


----------



## アストロ (May 26, 2013)

I haven't really seen any anime in a long while. 
I prefer something realistic in speaking of story - so nothing too fictionalized that concerns fantasy and supernatural (that genre I've grown tired of). Something more real focused on relationships, dialogue, and people (more so drama I guess but nothing cheesy or over exaggerated). Anything recent please.


----------



## Lucciola (May 26, 2013)

アストロ said:


> I haven't really seen any anime in a long while.
> I prefer something realistic in speaking of story - so nothing too fictionalized that concerns fantasy and supernatural (that genre I've grown tired of). Something more real focused on relationships, dialogue, and people (more so drama I guess but nothing cheesy or over exaggerated). Anything recent please.





Chihayafuru and Kimi ni Todoke


----------



## Samavarti (May 26, 2013)

アストロ said:


> I haven't really seen any anime in a long while.
> I prefer something realistic in speaking of story - so nothing too fictionalized that concerns fantasy and supernatural (that genre I've grown tired of). Something more real focused on relationships, dialogue, and people (more so drama I guess but nothing cheesy or over exaggerated). Anything recent please.


I second Chihayafuru recommendation.
You can also try with:  Uchuu Kyoudai, Sakamichi no Apollon, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0, Aoi Hana, House of Five Leaves, and if you don't mind some slight fantastic elements Anohana.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 26, 2013)

Can someone plz suggest a really good (or several)  magic girl series that has good animation /art, has a good interesting story has no (or as little as possible) censoring & toning things down, sticks as close to its source material as possible.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

gaarasbitch said:


> Can someone plz suggest a really good (or several)  magic girl series that has good animation /art, has a good interesting story has no (or as little as possible) censoring & toning things down, sticks as close to its source material as possible.



 is a must watch. It takes the magical girl series genre and turns it on it's head. 

 is another good title I highly recommend.

The anime will be out soon, but if you want check out the manga for  you'll most likely find it enjoyable. Bonus points if your a type moon fan.

/ series can be considered magical girl.


----------



## blackhound89 (May 30, 2013)

an anime with a good strong female character? 
When i say strong,I mean  someone who isnt useless all the time in battle (Like saori kido from Saint seiya) and that has a a good willpower, not someone who will start crying for anything ( like aya from tenjou tenge).

Thanks


----------



## DragonBlade (May 30, 2013)

I'd recommend the series Another. It's a pretty good horror series, based on a book of the same title.


----------



## Samavarti (May 30, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> an anime with a good strong female character?
> When i say strong,I mean  someone who isnt useless all the time in battle (Like saori kido from Saint seiya) and that has a a good willpower, not someone who will start crying for anything ( like aya from tenjou tenge).
> 
> Thanks


Ghost in the Shell SAC
Seirei no Moribito
Kemono no Souja Erin
The Twelve Kingdoms 
Revolutionary Girl Utena


----------



## DragonBlade (May 31, 2013)

Ghost Hound is also one I would recommend. Really good psychological thriller.


----------



## kandaron (May 31, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> an anime with a good strong female character?
> When i say strong,I mean  someone who isnt useless all the time in battle (Like saori kido from Saint seiya) and that has a a good willpower, not someone who will start crying for anything ( like aya from tenjou tenge).
> 
> Thanks


Rose of Versailles.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jun 1, 2013)

Are the Magi and Attack on Titan anime worth picking up or should I stick with the manga?


----------



## Melodie (Jun 1, 2013)

Do not pick up the Magi anime.
Pick up Attack on Titan. It starts with a chronological order though.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks I'll start watching the Attack on Titan anime. I'm sad to hear that the Magi one isn't too good.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 2, 2013)

I've currently got a few anime in the bag that I'm watching / will watch (first), however I feel like I need something which is mystery related too, are there anything decent for me?

Here's my  if it helps.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2013)

Shaz said:


> I've currently got a few anime in the bag that I'm watching / will watch (first), however I feel like I need something which is mystery related too, are there anything decent for me?
> 
> Here's my  if it helps.



Monster
Himitsu ~The Revelation~ 
Dennou Coil
Darker Than Black
The Big O


----------



## Ari (Jun 2, 2013)

Shaz said:


> I've currently got a few anime in the bag that I'm watching / will watch (first), however I feel like I need something which is mystery related too, are there anything decent for me?
> 
> Here's my  if it helps.



xxxholic    **


----------



## illusion (Jun 4, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Do not pick up the Magi anime.
> Pick up Attack on Titan. It starts with a chronological order though.



Have to disagree, I like Magi. Attack on Titan, though, is one of the best anime I've seen in a loooong time.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 4, 2013)

I assumed he's a fan of the mangas. If so, the adaptation is pretty bad in comparison.


----------



## Brian (Jun 4, 2013)

Shaz said:


> I've currently got a few anime in the bag that I'm watching / will watch (first), however I feel like I need something which is mystery related too, are there anything decent for me?
> 
> Here's my  if it helps.



Check out  if you want mysteries


----------



## 8 (Jun 8, 2013)

i'm looking for some romcoms. mostly for comedy. i'd say just list your favorite ones. i don't mind if its silly or serious, i can dig both. if you really liked it i'll give it a try.

preferably series release relatively recently. i've seen many pre-09/10 series, but not so much in the last 2/3 years.


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 8, 2013)

8 said:


> i'm looking for some romcoms. mostly for comedy. i'd say just list your favorite ones. i don't mind if its silly or serious, i can dig both. if you really liked it i'll give it a try.



To LOVE-Ru (three seasons and OVAs)
Seto no Hanayome
School Rumble
Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
Nyan Koi!
K?mpfer 
Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne! 
Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko
Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai 
Asobi ni Iku yo
Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone know of any good horror-themed anime I can look at?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 11, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> Anyone know of any good horror-themed anime I can look at?



Shiki
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Boogiepop Phantom
Jigoku Shoujo 
Ghost Hound
Paranoia Agent


----------



## 8 (Jun 20, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> To LOVE-Ru (three seasons and OVAs)
> Seto no Hanayome
> School Rumble
> Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
> ...


i just caught up with "onii-chan blahblahblah ne!", "haiyore!", "hentai ouji". thanks for the recommendations! i enjoyed them! i think i'll pass on asobi though. i already have seen/read the anime/manga version of the rest in your list. seto no hanayome and school rumble are among my all time favorites on this genre.

anyway if anyone has more recommendations your welcome.



8 said:


> i'm looking for some romcoms. mostly for comedy. i'd say just list your favorite ones. i don't mind if its silly or serious, i can dig both. if you really liked it i'll give it a try.
> 
> preferably series release relatively recently. i've seen many pre-09/10 series, but not so much in the last 2/3 years.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 20, 2013)

pre-09/10 means I should avoid obvious one such as toradora, and others, I guess:

Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!

And if you're fine with shoujo romcom:

Skip Beat!
Kaichou wa Maid-sama!


----------



## 8 (Jun 21, 2013)

Melodie said:


> pre-09/10 means I should avoid obvious one such as toradora, and others, I guess:
> 
> Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
> Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!
> ...


tnx. i already seen chuunibyou. the first few episodes were hilarious. the kind of stuff i'm looking for. i also already read the manga versions of the two shoujos. gonna try sakurasou now.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking for a new anime.

Just...a new anime. Don't really care about the genre (as long as it's not moe, school, slice-of-life, or anything like that); I guess I tend to be more attracted to darker, action-oriented series. Oh, and I am looking for something fairly recent, though; something released after 2000, preferrably within the last five years or so.

Here's what I like:

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Baccano!
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Death Note
Shingeki no Kyojin
Fist of the North Star
Deadman Wonderland
The Big O

Here's what I don't like:

Most anime. 

Here's what I've already started watching:

Mirai Nikki
Evangelion (Rebuild)

Here's what I'm already thinking of watching:

Fate/Zero
HunterxHunter (newer)
Psycho Pass
Monster
Evangelion (original)



Anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## Brian (Jun 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Anyone have any other recommendations?



Accel World 
Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Mononoke
Mushishi
Katanagatari


----------



## Rai (Jun 24, 2013)

Any good anime like Darker than Black?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Any good anime like Darker than Black?



Try out Baccano.



> Just...a new anime. Don't really care about the genre (as long as it's not moe, school, slice-of-life, or anything like that); I guess I tend to be more attracted to darker, action-oriented series. Oh, and I am looking for something fairly recent, though; something released after 2000, preferrably within the last five years or so.



Since when is moe a genre?

Eden of the East
Spice and Wolf
Shinsekai Yori
Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
Tears to Tiara
Vandread


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Looking for a new anime.


Noein
Gankutsuou 
Mushishi
Toward the Terra 
Michiko e Hatchin 
Seirei no Moribito



Raizel said:


> Any good anime like Darker than Black?



Casshern Sins
Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
Le Chevalier d?Eon
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 24, 2013)

Brian said:


> Accel World



I've heard mostly negative things about this series.

EDIT: And from what I can see on YouTube, it is full of moe. 



> Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica



I'll be honest: I'm interested in seeing it, but it's difficult for me to get past the fact that the protagonists are a bunch of adolescent "magical girls." >_>



> Mononoke
> Mushishi
> Katanagatari



I'll look into these and learn more about them.



Xiammes said:


> Since when is moe a genre?



I don't know what else to call it. It's basically become one, given how prolific it is and how many shows seem to base themselves entirely around it.



> Eden of the East



I've seen a bunch of previews for it. Don't know if it's my kind of anime.



> Spice and Wolf



Definitely not my kind of anime.



> Shinsekai Yori
> Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
> Tears to Tiara
> Vandread



Don't really know anything about any of these. I'll look them up.



Samavarti said:


> Noein
> Gankutsuou
> Mushishi
> Toward the Terra
> Michiko e Hatchin



The only one of these I'm familiar with is Michiko to Hatchin.

The rest I'll have to familiarize myself with.



> Seirei no Moribito



Seen it. Didn't care for it. Not really my kind of anime/story in general.


Basically any intelligent series with a lot of action, good dialogue, and *no* moe/cuteness or ecchi/fanservice is right up my alley.

Baccano! is probably the perfect example of what I look for in an anime: Dark, suspenseful, mature story, ensemble cast, a healthy mix of action and dialogue, short and to the point (good pacing)... Shingeki no Kyojin and Death Note are other ideal examples. Also, I have a soft spot for "hot-blooded" stuff like TTGL.


----------



## Brian (Jun 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I've heard mostly negative things about this series.
> 
> EDIT: And from what I can see on YouTube, it is full of moe.
> 
> ...



Lemme guess those people are turned off from the main character's design  it's cool but if you can get past it it matches what you're looking for. And it's not "moe", I'm not sure what you mean by that.

Madoka is pretty dark don't judge a book by its cover that's exactly how the studio tried to fool the audience when it first aired.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 24, 2013)

8 said:


> tnx. i already seen chuunibyou. the first few episodes were hilarious. the kind of stuff i'm looking for. i also already read the manga versions of the two shoujos. gonna try sakurasou now.



No problem. I do have some more on my mind if you want.



Nikushimi said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> 
> *Try out FLCL*
> 
> ...



Watch them.  (HxH 2011 starts weak with the hunter exam arc for some people, but I hope you can get behind that).


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 24, 2013)

Brian said:


> Lemme guess those people are turned off from the main character's design  it's cool but if you can get past it it matches what you're looking for.



I have no idea why they were turned off; I've just only heard negativity whenever I've seen it brought up.



> And it's not "moe", I'm not sure what you mean by that.



"Moe" is basically "cute," right? Or am I mistaken?

Anyway, I can only tolerate cuteness in small, isolated quantities.



> Madoka is pretty dark don't judge a book by its cover that's exactly how the studio tried to fool the audience when it first aired.



I know. 

That's why I'm interested in seeing it.

But,



			
				Me said:
			
		

> I can only tolerate cuteness in small, isolated quantities.



^^



Melodie said:


> Try out FLCL



Seen it. This may actually be the only anime I've seen so many times that I've gone from loving it to never, ever wanting to see it again.

It really needed more episodes...



> Black Lagoon (not as story centered as Baccano!, but dat non-stop action and intriguing characters.



I gave it a few episodes and just quit. It didn't appeal to me aesthetically; the art and animation just seemed very...basic. The characters didn't really impress me, either.

Except Dutch. Dutch was pretty boss. 

Maybe I'll give it another chance.



> Cowboy Bebop



Seen it. Loved it.



> Hunter x Hunter. Watch it already, damn it.



Probably will.



> Code geass



I didn't like Code Geass.

Mainly because of the character designs, fanservice, and Lelouch generally being an insufferable wuss.



> JOJO



Plugging for Badalight, are we? 

I've already watched Phantom Blood and I will definitely get around to watching Battle Tendency at some point. That is guaranteed.



> Why would you even like that?





Really bad, fucked-up shit happens to the main character. Repeatedly.

But it's not totally purposeless; it builds his character.

I like that sort of "unimagineable tragedy/adversity --> triumph" sort of thing.

If it serves no purpose, it just feels like pointless bad luck.

But I like to see a character shaped by experiences like that. I enjoyed watching Ganta suffer develop. 



> Elfien lied



I don't really care for Elfen Lied, from what I've seen of it.

Believe it or not, I think the violence is a bit gratuitous. 



> Ergo proxy



I've known about it for a while... Nothing immediately drew me in, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to look into it.



> Watch them.  (HxH 2011 starts weak with the hunter exam arc for some people, but I hope you can get behind that).



The biggest turn-off for me has always been the character names.

I don't know why that bothers me, but it does.



EDIT: Of the suggestions I've received, Katanagatari has really stood out and impressed me. I looked up some trailers and the opening; the art style is very unique and absolutely gorgeous. It also seems like it has the right tone I'm looking for, or at least something reasonably close. High five to whoever recommended that one.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I've heard mostly negative things about this series.
> 
> EDIT: And from what I can see on YouTube, it is full of moe.



Accel World is pretty good. I have no idea what you mean by "full of moe"




> I'll be honest: I'm interested in seeing it, but it's difficult for me to get past the fact that the protagonists are a bunch of adolescent "magical girls." >_>



If you are wanting something dark or edgy you will like the series.



> I don't know what else to call it. It's basically become one, given how prolific it is and how many shows seem to base themselves entirely around it.



Its not a genre, the closest thing you can relate it too is slice of life which is a genre. You don't know what else to call it because of some weird phobia with the artstyle.




> I've seen a bunch of previews for it. Don't know if it's my kind of anime.



Give it a shot, its worth broading your horizons.



> Definitely not my kind of anime.



Your loss, Spice and Wolf is easily one of the best series ever made.



> Don't really know anything about any of these. I'll look them up.



Shinsekai Yori - Story centers around 5 telekinetic children who learn the horrors of there world. One of the best anime around and plenty of action and incredible dark. It has a weak middle section but its worth it for the final arc.

Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita - A post apocalyptic satire, humanity is dieing out and a new race of humanity called Fairies are taking over. Of course with your phobia you might just disregard the series.

Tears to Tiara - Not all that great, but I figured it might be something you'd like.  

Vandread - a mecha series where males and females have been separated for over a 100 years and have been going to war with each other. Can be pretty Mediocre at times but is a good series that people should watc.




> Basically any intelligent series with a lot of action, good dialogue, and *no* moe/cuteness or ecchi/fanservice is right up my alley.



This phobia of yours is seriously going to stop you from watching alot of series.





Nikushimi said:


> I have no idea why they were turned off; I've just only heard negativity whenever I've seen it brought up.



Main character is cringe worthy but its a decent action series and good world building.




> EDIT: Of the suggestions I've received, Katanagatari has really stood out and impressed me. I looked up some trailers and the opening; the art style is very unique and absolutely gorgeous. It also seems like it has the right tone I'm looking for, or at least something reasonably close. High five to whoever recommended that one.




Katangatari is good, but I figured your moe phobia would turn you off to the series.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 24, 2013)

This is the first time I've heard anyone call it a "phobia." 

I know what I like and I know what I don't like; I don't like cute stuff, at least not when I'm trying to take something seriously.

Yeah, I'll miss out on a lot of series because of that.

But that doesn't bother me at all, because 99% of everything is crap anyway. And if I wasn't bitching about the cuteness, it would probably end up being something else. Having a series that is disproportionately loaded with big-eyed adolescent girls doesn't do it for me. And frequently being subjected to awkward shots of panties and bouncing tits...just feels totally intrusive and unnecessary, too; there are enough things for me to criticize about a series without having to worry about that trash killing my brain cells.

Black Lagoon is an example of an anime that pretty much meets every criterion I've outlined yet falls short because it simply never hit any of the right buttons with me. Why? I have no idea.

I realize it's not possible to convey my tastes with 100% accuracy nor reasonable to expect suggestions that measure up to exactly what I'm looking for, but that's why I bothered summarizing my main "phobia." I'd rather just cut out the stuff that I know is going to incite my criticism. 

Anyway, I got like a dozen suggestions and a couple that actually piqued my interest, so I'm not complaining. Thank you for your recommendations.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> This is the first time I've heard anyone call it a "phobia."



Yes it sounds exactly some kind of phobia.


Yeah, I'll miss out on a lot of series because of that.



> But that doesn't bother me at all, because 99% of everything is crap anyway. And if I wasn't bitching about the cuteness, it would probably end up being something else. Having a series that is disproportionately loaded with big-eyed adolescent girls doesn't do it for me. And frequently being subjected to awkward shots of panties and bouncing tits...just feels totally intrusive and unnecessary, too; there are enough things for me to criticize about a series without having to worry about that trash killing my brain cells.



No one likes bad fanservice either, but cute girls don't always related to awkward fanservice.



> I realize it's not possible to convey my tastes with 100% accuracy nor reasonable to expect suggestions that measure up to exactly what I'm looking for, but that's why I bothered summarizing my main "phobia."



Its phobia because you are afraid to give series a chance due to art styles.



> Anyway, I got like a dozen suggestions and a couple that actually piqued my interest, so I'm not complaining. Thank you for your recommendations.



No problem, just saying you should really give some series a try.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 24, 2013)

Cuteness is not the only artistic feature that turns me off to a series.

I absolutely love the writing in One Piece but the character designs make me want to vomit so much I can't read/watch it.

Whether it's a phobia or not, there are some aesthetic qualities I just plain can't tolerate.

Anime is an audiovisual medium, so if it's not visually appealing to me, I have no desire to see it.

And I would much rather see Ladd Russo laughing while bludgeoning a man's face into jelly with his bare fists than cutesy girly things.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2013)

> I absolutely love the writing in One Piece but the character designs make me want to vomit so much I can't read/watch it.



Toei anime generally makes people want to do that. 



> Whether it's a phobia or not, there are some aesthetic qualities I just plain can't tolerate.
> 
> Anime is an audiovisual medium, so if it's not visually appealing to me, I have no desire to see it.



Its to the point where its clouding your judgement to the point you start spewing stuff like this.



> I've heard mostly negative things about this series.
> 
> EDIT: And from what I can see on YouTube, it is full of moe.





> And I would much rather see Ladd Russo laughing while bludgeoning a man's face into jelly with his bare fists than cutesy girly things.



No one said you had to watch slice of life, no one recommended a single slice of life here.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

People should watch more IGPX


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> No problem. I do have some more on my mind if you want.


bring it on. i'm already around 3/4 of sakurasou anyway.


----------



## Waly D Rabz (Jul 4, 2013)

Need an Anime bad, 

Animes im into or finished in particular order of favourtism
1. Inuyasha/Final Act
2. Bleach 
3. Kenshin Rouroni
4. DB/DBz/DBGT
5. Death Note
6. Code Geass ( I still cant get over it, would prefer something that does not have a character i like dieing)
7. FMA/FMAB
8  High School of The Dead ( Love chicks with guns, Fanservice, and Zombies )
9. One Piece ( Still watching since its not done... )

Also not open to Naruto 


I like swords anime alot, also like a great story, and i feel that art is something that should be atleast barable.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 4, 2013)

8 said:


> bring it on. i'm already around 3/4 of sakurasou anyway.



Woah. I forgot about this! Anyway Shoujo romcom:

Lovely★Complex
Itazura na Kiss
Special A
Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun
Fruits Basket
Kamisama Hajimemashita.

Romcoms:

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu
NHK ni Youkoso!
Kimi to Boku


----------



## illusion (Jul 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Looking for a new anime.
> 
> Just...a new anime. Don't really care about the genre (as long as it's not moe, school, slice-of-life, or anything like that); I guess I tend to be more attracted to darker, action-oriented series. Oh, and I am looking for something fairly recent, though; something released after 2000, preferrably within the last five years or so.
> 
> ...




Watch Berzerk, it is exactly what you're looking for. There are three movies out, if you don't want to watch the entire series, thank me later. Oh and start Fate/Zero, another anime that fits your tastes IMO.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd really like an anime to follow. Some of the series that I've watched and liked/I am watching and am liking:
- Death Note
- Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood)
- Hunter x Hunter (2011)
- Naruto
- Steins;Gate
- Soul Eater
- Deadman Wonderland
- Blue Exorcist 
- Dragon Ball Z
- Durarara!!

I'm looking for an anime with a good story, likeable characters and the art must be good in my eyes. I like anime centered around fighting, psychology, science/eduction and sci-fi. I'm already thinking of watching the following:
- To Aru Majutsu no Index
- Rise of the Yokai clan (Nurarihyon no Mago)
- Ga-Rei Zero
- Baccano!
So opinions about these series are also appreciated.

Also: I really dislike mecha stuff, romance is always welcome as long as it isn't the main focus and I'd like the anime to be relatively new. Anime movie recommendations are also welcome, but I'd prefer anime series.

And lastly: I'd like to know for series that are adaptations of a manga (like rise of the Yokai clan) if you'd recommend watching the anime or reading the manga (and why), please.


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'd really like an anime to follow.



Try 

Code Geass
It has great characters, epic turns in the plot, and an overall interesting story, with a proper ending. There are some mecha in it, but their role is minor and it's your loss if that scares you away from the good stuff 

Fate/Zero and it's sequel, Fate/stay night (and the movie Unlimited Blade Works) might also interest you. It's a serious fight anime between mages and historical/legendary heroes.


Accel World is a school-life and online fighting anime. It's not that serious because they are not saving the world, lives or anything. But it's pretty good, and for once the MC is more realistic, not your typical idealist shounen.


Sword Art Online is an online role playing adventure series with some cool fights and a pretty interesting setting.


For Nurarihyon I recommend reading the manga, Deen really dragged ot the anime and made it boring. The second season is better but for that you have to get through the first one.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> Try
> 
> Code Geass
> It has great characters, epic turns in the plot, and an overall interesting story, with a proper ending. There are some mecha in it, but their role is minor and it's your loss if that scares you away from the good stuff



I've watched season 1 and I did like it, but somehow I lost interest in this series at the beginning of season 2. One of the reasons is that there are still a little too much mecha's for my taste. I do agree that they didn't really detract much from season 1, but somehow it all got too much. I might give season 2 another chance though, but I have no idea what exactly happened in season 1 anymore. =P



Revan21 said:


> Fate/Zero and it's sequel, Fate/stay night (and the movie Unlimited Blade Works) might also interest you. It's a serious fight anime between mages and historical/legendary heroes.



I've heard quite a lot about these, so I'll give Fate/Zero a chance. Thanks!



Revan21 said:


> Accel World is a school-life and online fighting anime. It's not that serious because they are not saving the world, lives or anything. But it's pretty good, and for once the MC is more realistic, not your typical idealist shounen.



Thanks, I'll check this one out too.



Revan21 said:


> Sword Art Online is an online role playing adventure series with some cool fights and a pretty interesting setting.



I've watched this and I really liked it, but halfway through the part where they became fairies it lost my interest.



Revan21 said:


> For Nurarihyon I recommend reading the manga, Deen really dragged ot the anime and made it boring. The second season is better but for that you have to get through the first one.



Alright, thank you. Are there any notable differences between the manga and the anime, or is that point you made the only reason why I should read the manga over watching the anime?

Does anyone else have more recommendations based my listed preferences? =) I'd also like to add 'mystery' to my 'wishlist', as I really enjoy that too.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'd really like an anime to follow. Some of the series that I've watched and liked/I am watching and am liking:
> - Death Note
> - Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood)
> - Hunter x Hunter (2011)
> ...



Gankutsuou
The Third
Toward the Terra
Dennou Coil 
Noein
Birdy the Mighty Decode


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> Gankutsuou
> The Third
> Toward the Terra
> Dennou Coil
> ...



Awesome! I hadn't heard of any of those, thanks!

Does anyone (else) have any more recommendations (based on my preferences)? =D


----------



## illusion (Jul 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Awesome! I hadn't heard of any of those, thanks!
> 
> Does anyone (else) have any more recommendations (based on my preferences)? =D




I think you'd love Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan), if you haven't already seen it. Also watch Berzerk, I'd suggest the three movies that just came out as the series is pretty old, besides it pretty much explains everything in the movies.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

illusion said:


> I think you'd love Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan), if you haven't already seen it. Also watch Berzerk, I'd suggest the three movies that just came out as the series is pretty old, besides it pretty much explains everything in the movies.



Thanks!
And yes, I'm already following Shingeki no Kyojin (I've even caught up with the manga) =)


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm looking for slice of life anime with no romance melodrama (or as little as possible). Something like Mushishi or Usagi Drop with calm atmosphere and touching story.


----------



## root (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucciola said:


> I'm looking for slice of life anime with no romance melodrama (or as little as possible). Something like Mushishi or Usagi Drop with calm atmosphere and touching story.



Haha, I was just gonna post this exact question. I'm looking for the same. I guess I haven't watched Usagi Drop yet, it's on my list. 

I've enjoyed Mushishi, Aria, House of Five Leaves and I'd like something similarly calm/relaxing. Romance and melodrama are fine with me, as long as it's done right. Something with a bit more energy, like Haruhi Suzumiya, is also welcome.


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucciola said:


> I'm looking for slice of life anime with no romance melodrama (or as little as possible). Something like Mushishi or Usagi Drop with calm atmosphere and touching story.



If you liked Usagi Drop, watch *Aishiteruze Baby* and *Papa no Iukoto o Kikinasai* too. There's not much romance in them, instead they focus on raising the kids.
*Natsume Yuujinchou* and *Hotarubi no Mori e* are similar to Mushishi

*Little Busters!* is the latest Key anime adaptation. There's no romance in it, friendship plays a larger part in the story, and it's mostly just school life with some family drama.

*Hyouka* was probably the best slice of life series last year, and *Tamako Market* was also pretty funny for the most part.

*Spice and Wolf*(medieval SoL and trading) and *Ano Hi Mita Hana*(ghost story) are also classics




root said:


> I've enjoyed Mushishi, Aria, House of Five Leaves and I'd like something similarly calm/relaxing. Romance and melodrama are fine with me, as long as it's done right. Something with a bit more energy, like Haruhi Suzumiya, is also welcome.



Beside the above mentioned ones I would recommend 
*Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
Kokoro Connect
Toradora!
Ano Natsu de Matteru*
for some heavier romance


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd like to recommend ,the anime adaptation of Anne of Green Gables and all time classic directed by Takahada Isao.


----------



## root (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, that's quite a list to filter through already! 
Any more recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2013)

I need an anime that involves more card games. :3


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I need an anime that involves more card games. :3



Chihayafuru, a competitive sports card game.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, i second Chihayafuru.
Kaiji had card games as well though it wasn't the main theme.
Akagi is not exactly about, but is kinda similar.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2013)

School Days.  Makoto was a real card.


----------



## Griever (Jul 18, 2013)

I have some free time next week and would like something to watch. I'm looking for something that has a similar tone to Ergo Proxy.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 18, 2013)

Griever said:


> I have some free time next week and would like something to watch. I'm looking for something that has a similar tone to Ergo Proxy.


Texhnolyze
Serial Experiments Lain
Ghost in The Shell SAC
Boogiepop Phantom


----------



## Magician (Jul 19, 2013)

Okay, I'm well aware of the differences between American humor and Japanese humor and there's a big possibility that a series like this may not exist, but is there any comedy based anime with adult humor similar to South Park and Family Guy.

I've never been a fan of anime humor, sometimes they make me chuckle a bit but I never had a huge 'laugh out loud' session from it. Basically I'm looking for something different from typical anime humor that's stupid/funny and has mature adult humor.

Preferably something at least close to South Park or Family Guy. Again, an anime like that might not exist, but eh. Might as well ask.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 19, 2013)

BD said:


> Okay, I'm well aware of the differences between American humor and Japanese humor and there's a big possibility that a series like this may not exist, but is there any comedy based anime with adult humor similar to South Park and Family Guy.
> 
> I've never been a fan of anime humor, sometimes they make me chuckle a bit but I never had a huge 'laugh out loud' session from it. Basically I'm looking for something different from typical anime humor that's stupid/funny and has mature adult humor.
> 
> Preferably something at least close to South Park or Family Guy. Again, an anime like that might not exist, but eh. Might as well ask.



The closest thing I can think of is Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt, though I'm not sure if that's it.


----------



## Magician (Jul 19, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> The closest thing I can think of is Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt, though I'm not sure if that's it.



I just read some reviews on myanimelist and this seems promising. I'll check it out.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2013)

Perfect Blue
Paprika

Another great movies you should check out that has action genre (one of them has Mystery in it).

Mononoke Hime
Stranger: Mukoh Hadan
Kara no Kyoukai (7 parts)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Perfect Blue
> Paprika
> 
> Another great movies you should check out that has action genre (one of them has Mystery in it).
> ...



Thanks a lot!

Does anyone (else) have any other recommendations? =)


----------



## foldemort (Jul 20, 2013)

thats my list  what epic anime did I miss???


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2013)

foldemort said:


> thats my list  what epic anime did I miss???



Fate/Stay Night (after you've finished Fate/Zero), and both seasons of Clannad, for starters.


----------



## foldemort (Jul 22, 2013)

thx  I'll check it out!!


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 22, 2013)

foldemort said:


> thats my list  what epic anime did I miss???



Berserk
Black Lagoon
Legend of the Galactic Heroes
Kara no Kyoukai movies
Code Geass
Steins;Gate
Macross Frontier


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 25, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> Fate/Stay Night (after you've finished Fate/Zero), and both seasons of Clannad, for starters.



Watch Fate/Stay Night first, then Fate/Zero.

Also watch Eureka Seven and Bakemonogatari.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 25, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Watch Fate/Stay Night first, then Fate/Zero.
> 
> Also watch Eureka Seven and Bakemonogatari.



Seconded on Bakemonogatari, then watch Nisemonogatari, Nekomonogatari (Kuro) and Monogatari Season 2 (airing now).
I feel like a Monogatari advertiser  I agree with the rest of the series listed as well


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Totally ran out of anime to watch. Need something interesting ... Wish for more Anime like Occult Academy.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2013)

Did you watch Chihayafuru?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes. Yes, I did.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 28, 2013)

All 50 episodes? 

Anyways

Needless
Kore wa Zombie Desu ka?
Hyouka
Clannad
Baka to Test
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou
Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
School Rumble
Slayers
Shinsekai Yori


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> All 50 episodes?
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...



There are some that i've seen on this list. I'll give everything else a go though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 29, 2013)

Give me a show to watch people. My Anime List of currently watching shows is woefully small. I need to bulk it up.

Check out my MAL in my sig to see what type of stuff I like and don't like.


----------



## Enith (Jul 29, 2013)

I recommend Shiki. The other stuff I recommend it seems you already have.

And I'm rather hesitant to recommend Fate/Stay Night to anyone... I would rather tell someone to only watch F/Z. Sure I got to love Archer after watching FSN... but that was all I really took from the show. The rest felt like a waste of time.


----------



## Horan (Aug 6, 2013)

Someone give me great twelve episode anime. I usually like anime with easy going atmospheres (?) with a little (or a lot) of humor.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2013)

Horan said:


> Someone give me great twelve episode anime. I usually like anime with easy going atmospheres (?) with a little (or a lot) of humor.



Off the top of my head:

Ben-To
Daily Lives of Highschool Boy/Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou 
Level E
Usagi Drop
The Devil is a Part Timer/Hataraku Maou-sama!


----------



## Waly D Rabz (Aug 9, 2013)

any animes like Code Geass, and Death Note, with awsome protagonist villians like Light, and Lelouch


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 9, 2013)

If you are looking for morally ambiguous main characters then Darker Then Black and Baccano will be great watches for you.


----------



## Dark (Aug 13, 2013)

Which one was it of the two, that was said to have gone bad in the other half of the manga, and the anime adapted the awesome part of it. Claymore or D.Gray-Man? I might be mistaken and it was neither of them but I really can't remember where I read that, because if its not Claymore I am thinking of continuing the manga (finished anime and the alternative ending was kinda crap).


----------



## Melodie (Aug 13, 2013)

Claymore.

The ending was anime original.


----------



## Dark (Aug 14, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Claymore.
> 
> The ending was anime original.



Thanks. 
Yep, I am aware it was so. I just wanted to confirm which one was said to have gone worse in regard to manga story.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

I've started watching Attack on Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin), it seems to be awesome.


----------



## Kanki (Aug 23, 2013)

Is Darker than Black any good? What's it about?


----------



## DemonRage (Aug 30, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Is Darker than Black any good? What's it about?



I like Darker than Black. It's set in a post-apocalyptic world with a lot of supernatural/psychic things going on, especially in chaotic area's called Hell's Gate and Heaven's Gate which are off limits for people. Some of the characters (like the main character) have superpowers, but using their power must be repaid with compulsive behaviour.

If you want to watch it all, I recommend watching the four OVAs (Darker than Black gaiden) between the first and second seasons.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 16, 2013)

I was thinking of checking out a Miyazaki film at some point. Which would be the best film to start with?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 16, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> I was thinking of checking out a Miyazaki film at some point. Which would be the best film to start with?



Maybe start with the oldest one then work your way to the recent ones. I think the first one is Nausicaa. I don't remember it much though. But go for Princess Mononoke. I love that one  Or Laputa/Castle in the Sky.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 19, 2013)

SO BORED, HELP!

Kinda in the mood for something funny, absurd, with a whole bunch sprinkling of ecchi/fanservice.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2013)

Have you seen Needless yet? Thats seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Have you seen Needless yet? Thats seems to fit the bill.


I have not. I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2013)

If you actually like it, the manga is more absurd and just finished its serialization in jun.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Sep 21, 2013)

I want an anime with good piano (or any instrumental) music.

Not Nodame. Watched the live version already.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 21, 2013)

^ Kids on the Slope/Sakamichi no Apollon


----------



## Santo (Sep 22, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> ^ Kids on the Slope/Sakamichi no Apollon


----------



## Kanki (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking for another series to watch. Can't really say what I'm looking for, but to give you an idea I've watched Naruto, OP, Bleach, Death Note and HxH. 

Usually I start with anime and then catch up with the manga when that's done, but it's not a rule. I know there's TnK(?) but I'm not really feeling that yet. 

I was thinking perhaps Fairy Tale as I don't know any others (the anime's I mentioned are literally the only series' I've ever watched apart from stuff like pokemon/beyblade/Yugioh about 10 years ago).

Thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## Brian (Oct 1, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Looking for another series to watch. Can't really say what I'm looking for, but to give you an idea I've watched Naruto, OP, Bleach, Death Note and HxH.
> 
> Usually I start with anime and then catch up with the manga when that's done, but it's not a rule. I know there's TnK(?) but I'm not really feeling that yet.
> 
> ...



Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Yu Yu Hakusho?


----------



## Magician (Oct 1, 2013)

Brian said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Yu Yu Hakusho?



^This.

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood is a must watch. One of the best anime produced.

And you'd definitely like Yu Yu Hakusho. Made by the same creator of Hunter x Hunter and one of those rare cases where the anime is better than the manga.


----------



## Enel (Oct 2, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Looking for another series to watch. Can't really say what I'm looking for, but to give you an idea I've watched Naruto, OP, Bleach, Death Note and HxH.
> 
> Usually I start with anime and then catch up with the manga when that's done, but it's not a rule. I know there's TnK(?) but I'm not really feeling that yet.
> 
> ...


I was actually in a very similar situation and I love Fairy Tail, so I would recommend it to you.


----------



## Majinsaga (Oct 2, 2013)

Watch *Breaking Bad*.


----------



## Santo (Oct 2, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> any anime the likes of Highschool of the Dead? xD



Yeah, I'll second High School DxD and Freezing. I'll add Bakemonogatari, even though it's a bit different than a straight-forward purely action harem.

Frankly, I just like it.


----------



## blackhound89 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am looking for a good action/adventure anime.I would prefer if the anime isnt too old (unless it is insanely good). Shounen or seinen, but if possible, dont make it too seriousm I couldnt finish darker than black despite being an awesome anime thanks to it being way too serious


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 23, 2013)

@blackhound89

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (2012)
Hunter x Hunter (2011)
Birdy the Mighty Decode (08-09)


----------



## blackhound89 (Oct 24, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> @blackhound89
> 
> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (2012)
> Hunter x Hunter (2011)
> Birdy the Mighty Decode (08-09)



thanks man. But unfortunatelly I already saw the hunterxhunter manga and anime(the old one), and I also already tried both birdy and Jojo, but just couldnt get excited. Thanks though


----------



## Shukumei (Nov 1, 2013)

Any creepy/horrific anime you could recommend for Halloween? A friend and I are getting together Saturday and belatedly celebrating the holiday with marathons of creepy anime, but I'm not sure which to recommend. Can't be _too_ gory, as she wouldn't be able to take it. Fate/zero has some creepy parts, but I'm not sure how far in they are. I've also heard some recommendations of Shiki, but others say it has barely any creepy moments. Any ideas?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 1, 2013)

Another gave me the chills, though some people might disagree.


----------



## gogloo (Nov 2, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> thanks man. But unfortunatelly I already saw the hunterxhunter manga and anime(the old one), and I also already tried both birdy and Jojo, but just couldnt get excited. Thanks though



The new Hunter x Hunter is worth watching as well. I personally prefer the old one but it's not like the new one is bad, and it's currenty animating material that's never been on tv before and doing a good job of it.

Shingeki no Kyojin is recommended too. Although quite serious.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2013)

Santo said:


> Yeah, I'll second High School DxD and Freezing. I'll add Bakemonogatari, even though it's a bit different than a straight-forward purely action harem.
> 
> Frankly, I just like it.



This.  Also Hyakka Ryouran.



Shukumei said:


> Any creepy/horrific anime you could recommend for Halloween? A friend and I are getting together Saturday and belatedly celebrating the holiday with marathons of creepy anime, but I'm not sure which to recommend. Can't be _too_ gory, as she wouldn't be able to take it. Fate/zero has some creepy parts, but I'm not sure how far in they are. I've also heard some recommendations of Shiki, but others say it has barely any creepy moments. Any ideas?



Higurashi no Naka Koro ni


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 2, 2013)

I just watched Sword of Stranger and man I can't remember when I last watched something close to this movie.
I would like to ask you guys any Samurai/Sword Fighting Movies worth to be seen just like this, because I just loved it.


Thank you


----------



## Mako (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking for more SoL series. The only one that I've watched is Gin no Saji and I really loved that one.

Also, I'm looking for something related to Kyoukai no Kanata.

Much appreciated.


----------



## 8 (Nov 6, 2013)

anything like samurai flamenco, tiger & bunny, tentai senshi sunred? superheroes in costumes, and some comedy.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 6, 2013)

Foster said:


> Looking for more SoL series. The only one that I've watched is Gin no Saji and I really loved that one.
> 
> Also, I'm looking for something related to Kyoukai no Kanata.
> 
> Much appreciated.



Some cool SoL somewhat similar to Gin no Saji are Moyasimon, Space Brothers, and Nodame Cantabile.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 6, 2013)

8 said:


> anything like samurai flamenco, tiger & bunny, tentai senshi sunred? superheroes in costumes, and some comedy.



Gatchaman Crowds and Bubblegum Crisis


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 6, 2013)

Heroic Age


----------



## RedZ1900 (Nov 8, 2013)

I just finished watching *Garden of Words* today. It's so damn beautiful


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 9, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> I am looking for a good action/adventure anime.I would prefer if the anime isnt too old (unless it is insanely good). Shounen or seinen, but if possible, dont make it too seriousm I couldnt finish darker than black despite being an awesome anime thanks to it being way too serious



Try Baccano! or Cowboy Bebop. Both offer a pretty diverse mix of feels, and both are just plain excellent.



Kakashi Is God said:


> Looking for another series to watch. Can't really say what I'm looking for, but to give you an idea I've watched Naruto, OP, Bleach, Death Note and HxH.
> 
> Usually I start with anime and then catch up with the manga when that's done, but it's not a rule. I know there's TnK(?) but I'm not really feeling that yet.
> 
> ...



Fairy Tail is trash; don't even waste your time.

Watch Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, YuYu Hakusho, or Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan instead.


----------



## Maley (Nov 12, 2013)

Which animes are generally considered as having the best *side* love story? Side story meaning that it's not the main plot. I'm not looking for a purely romantic anime here.

Let's say something as Kamina+Yoko, Simon+Nia, Kittan+Yoko in TTGL.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 18, 2013)

Code Geass has some side-story love, kind of tragic and dramatic too.


----------



## Justice (Nov 18, 2013)

Kill la Kill
JJBA The Animation
FMA Brotherhood
Redline ( Anime Movie)
Samurai Champloo
YYH
The Boondocks ()


----------

